# training and nutrition log



## eazy (Jul 14, 2022)

7/14/2022

Squat 140x10, 230x10, 280x5, 320x3, 340x3, 370x1, 390x1, 410x1, 450x1
Bench 140x10, 230x3, 255x3, 285x3, 305x3, 320x3

food for 7/13 
calories 2490, carbs 241, fat 126, protein 132


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2022)

Oh, hell yes

Nice to see you back, bud!

What's new since your last log?


----------



## eazy (Jul 14, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What's new since your last log?


Everything is the same. Work some, lift some, rinse repeat.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2022)

eazy said:


> Everything is the same. Work some, lift some, rinse repeat.


You're a creature of habit.

Are you on blast now or just cruising?


----------



## eazy (Jul 14, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You're a creature of habit.
> 
> Are you on blast now or just cruising?


Dr prescribed TRT dose, 120mg per week.


----------



## eazy (Jul 14, 2022)

Papayas videos and shit
					

day 2  comp bench 230 1x3 bench 200 5x5 **2 to 3 second pause with all reps cgb 170 3x8 neutral grip chin up bw 3x8 ** next ill add 10# skull crushers 70# 3x10  bw 208  post meal. rice with zucchini, bacon and eggs with cheese.  That would be so good right now



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 14, 2022)

Well, well, look whose back again!


----------



## Yano (Jul 14, 2022)

Hallelujah !!


----------



## eazy (Jul 15, 2022)

7/15/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x5, 280x3, 330x3, 350x2
Squat 370x2, 390x2, 420x2, 450x1, 240x10
Barbell Row 135x10, 190x3, 225x3, 280x3
Barbell Row 315x5, 370x1, 405x0, 225x10
5 mile walk

food for 7/14
calories 2582, carbs 281, fat 86, protein 169

bw 249lbs


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 15, 2022)

Are you squatting every day?


----------



## eazy (Jul 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Are you squatting every day?


Yes. Last time I only made it 30 days. Going for 6 weeks this time.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 15, 2022)

eazy said:


> Yes. Last time I only made it 30 days. Going for 6 weeks this time.


Is this part of a DUP-style program?


----------



## eazy (Jul 15, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Is this part of a DUP-style program?


combined a bastardized version of cory gregory squat everyday with the 5/3/1 I've been doing. 

Row, bench, OHP will be 5/3/1. 

Squat daily as pictured below. 




Why I have trouble following a simple pattern and end up doing what I want, I couldn't tell you. I will work on doing the program as written not adding reps.


----------



## eazy (Jul 16, 2022)

7/16/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 450x1
OHP 70x10, 85x5, 105x5, 130x5
OHP 145x3, 165x1, 180x1, 130x10
OHP 130x10,130x10,130x10,130x10
5 mile walk

food for 7/15
calories 1980, carbs 70, fat 84, protein 212

bw 248lbs


----------



## Yano (Jul 16, 2022)

Man if I tried that shit it would look like

150x10 , 150xget this off me , 150xi need new drawers , 240xfuck this i'm  going to get a pop tart.

Nice work man !


----------



## eazy (Jul 17, 2022)

7/17/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3,390x1,420x1,450x1,150x32
Pull Up 10,10,10,10,24 @bw
Lat Pulldown 90x15, 90x15, 90x15
Side Raise 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Face Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Seated Cable Row 90x15, 90x15, 90x15
5 mile walk

food for 7/16
calories 3214, carbs 223, fat 132, protein 117

bw 247lbs


----------



## Yano (Jul 17, 2022)

150x32 ....... holy wtf batman


----------



## eazy (Jul 17, 2022)

Yano said:


> 150x32 ....... holy wtf batman


try it, you'll like it, once you get up off the ground.


----------



## eazy (Jul 18, 2022)

7/18/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3,390x1,420x1,480x1,150x20
Bench 140x5,180x5,230x5,260x5
Bench 290x3,320x1,360x1,230x10
Bench 230x10,230x10,230x10,230x10
5 mile walk

food for 7/17
calories 2305, carbs 202, fat 72, protein 229

bw 249lbs


----------



## eazy (Jul 19, 2022)

7/19/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x0
Barbell Row 160x5,190x5,205x5,240x5,270x5
Barbell Row 225x10,225x10,225x10,225x10,225x10
5 mile walk

food for 7/18
calories 2390, carbs 163, fat 104, protein 206

bw 250lbs


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 19, 2022)

eazy said:


> 7/19/2022
> 
> Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3
> Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x0
> ...


How do you function every day? After leg day I can barely set down to take a shit without using the handicap rail.


----------



## eazy (Jul 19, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> How do you function every day?


you get used to it.

like a garbage man on his first day vs 2 years later when he's jogging out of the truck throwing the cans around.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 19, 2022)

Strong as hell bro! Following


----------



## eazy (Jul 20, 2022)

7/20/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 390x1
Squat 330x3, 240x10, 150x10
OHP 85x5,105x5,115x5,130x5,145x5,160x5
OHP 130x10,130x10,130x10,130x10,130x10
5 mile walk

food for 7/19
calories 4149, carbs 324, fat 207, protein 228

bw 253lbs


----------



## eazy (Jul 21, 2022)

7/21/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 390x1
Squat 350x3, 330x3, 280x3, 240x24

5 mile walk

food for 7/20
calories 760, carbs 30, fat 12, protein 127

bw 249lbs


----------



## eazy (Jul 22, 2022)

7/22/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x5, 280x2, 330x1 
Squat 350x1, 390x1, 420x1, 450x1
Squat 470x1, 490x1, 420x1, 330x5

5 mile walk

food for 7/21
calories 1615, carbs 144, fat 42, protein 164

bw 247lbs


----------



## eazy (Jul 23, 2022)

7/23/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 450x1

5 mile walk

food for 7/22
calories 1249, carbs 44, fat 38, protein 175

bw 248lbs


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 23, 2022)

Why is protein so low


----------



## eazy (Jul 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Why is protein so low


no excuses. I'll do a better job today.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 23, 2022)

Following for sure! This is awesome man!


----------



## eazy (Jul 23, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Following for sure! This is awesome man!


I'm following your log and rooting for you. I'm the same height and started from a similar body weight.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 23, 2022)

eazy said:


> I'm following your log and rooting for you. I'm the same height and started from a similar body weight.
> 
> View attachment 25236


I appreciate it man! That is a major transformation man! That's awesome and congratulations! I appreciate you sharing this! Just a reminder of what some hardworking and consistency can do!


----------



## eazy (Jul 24, 2022)

7/24/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x5, 280x2, 330x1 
Squat 350x1, 390x1, 420x1, 330x20

5 mile walk

food for 7/23
calories 1610, carbs 12, fat 45, protein 274

bw 247lbs


----------



## eazy (Jul 25, 2022)

7/25/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 450x1
Bench 170x5,200x5,230x5,260x5,290x5

5 mile walk

food for 7/24
calories 1520, carbs 0, fat 42, protein 268

bw 249lbs


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Awesome stuff in here. I’m digging the 5 mile walks after the work in the gym. I feel like that would be mentally therapeutic as well. I’ll be following along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Awesome stuff in here. I’m digging the 5 mile walks after the work in the gym. I feel like that would be mentally therapeutic as well. I’ll be following along.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I look forward to watching the sunrise every day.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> I look forward to watching the sunrise every day.
> 
> View attachment 25346
> 
> ...



Fuck, that is beautiful. I would be doing those walks too. That’s great that you have that. That would bring some peace to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Jul 26, 2022)

7/26/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 450x1
Squat 420x1, 390x1, 350x1, 330x10
Row 140x5, 170x5, 205x5 
Row  240x3, 275x3, 310x3
Side Raise 25x15, 25x15, 25x15

5 mile walk

food for 7/25
calories 1584, carbs 0, fat 64, protein 225

bw 247lbs


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

Hell of a day man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 26, 2022)

eazy said:


> I'm following your log and rooting for you. I'm the same height and started from a similar body weight.
> 
> View attachment 25236


Are these your progress pics?


----------



## eazy (Jul 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are these your progress pics?


yes


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

eazy said:


> yes



Damn brother, I hadn’t seen those until now. Incredible work, you look great. That inspired the hell outta me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 26, 2022)

eazy said:


> yes


Holy shit man that’s awesome.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> yes


Damn man! Hell yeah! Your works paid off


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 27, 2022)

Crazy! Good for you man! You look great


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> 7/21/2022
> 
> Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3
> Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 390x1
> ...


Damn! That's a serious caloric deficit!


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> try it, you'll like it, once you get up off the ground.


Off the ground nothing! My head would have popped off right before my heart exploded.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> I'm following your log and rooting for you. I'm the same height and started from a similar body weight.
> 
> View attachment 25236


Amazing progress! I can't even imagine all those squats. Holy shit. Following your log.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 27, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Amazing progress! I can't even imagine all those squats. Holy shit. Following your log.


It’s eazy


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

I did 4 out 5 sets yesterday,  got lower with lower weight. Almost passed out and today I'm fatigued and wobbly. Lol. It's only easy if you're name is:
E
A
Z
Y


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> 7/16/2022
> 
> Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3
> Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 450x1
> ...


I wish I had the OHP strength. 130# yes, 10 reps nope, 145# for 1-2 at best 165 not a chance in hell. I have a lot of work to do....Keep it up man!


----------



## eazy (Jul 27, 2022)

7/27/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 450x1
Squat 330x3, 240x10, 150x10
OHP 75x5, 95x5, 115x5 
OHP 130x3, 150x3, 170x3
Side Raise 25x15, 25x15, 25x15

5 mile walk

food for 7/26
calories 1550, carbs 0, fat 47, protein 257

bw 246lbs


----------



## eazy (Jul 28, 2022)

7/28/2022

Squat 150x5, 240x5, 280x2, 330x1
Squat 380x1, 430x1, 480x1, 510x1
Squat 450x1, 380x1, 330x1, 240x1
Pull Up 10,10,10,10,10 +35
Lat Pulldown 150x15, 150x15, 150x15
Seated Cable Row 90x15, 90x15, 90x15
Side Raise 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Face Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15

5 mile walk

food for 7/27
calories 1550, carbs 0, fat 50, protein 249

bw 245lbs


----------



## eazy (Jul 29, 2022)

7/29/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 150x46
Bench 140x5, 170x5, 205x5
Bench 240x3, 275x3, 310x3
Side Raise 25x12, 25x12, 25x12

5 mile walk

food for 7/28
calories 1438, carbs 0, fat 36, protein 272

bw 244lbs


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 29, 2022)

You are a squatting machine brother! Keep after it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Jul 30, 2022)

7/30/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 450x1
Squat 360x1, 330x1, 240x20, 150x20
Row 140x5, 170x5, 205x5
Row 255x5, 290x3, 325x1
Side Raise 25x12, 25x12, 25x12

5 mile walk 60lb vest

food for 7/29
calories 1568, carbs 0, fat 36, protein 302

bw 244lbs




https://imgur.com/TcMjwX8


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 30, 2022)

eazy said:


> 7/30/2022
> 
> Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3
> Squat 350x3, 390x1, 420x1, 450x1
> ...


Solid lift brother!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

Awesome, man!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

Keep killing it EZ! You motivate the hell outta me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Jul 31, 2022)

7/31/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x5 
Squat 350x3, 380x1, 420x1, 450x1
Squat 380x1, 330x1, 280x1, 240x10
OHP 75x5, 95x5, 115x5, 130x5
OHP 140x5, 160x3, 190x1, 230x0
Side Raise 25x12, 25x12, 25x12

5 mile walk 

food for 7/30
calories 1600, carbs 0, fat 68, protein 236

bw 244lbs




https://imgur.com/DC9Lqz9




https://imgur.com/GDm8snV


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 31, 2022)

That 190 looked so smooth! That 250 is just around the corner!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 1, 2022)

My man. Nice work with the presses. Love those. I’m shooting for 250 one day myself


----------



## eazy (Aug 1, 2022)

8/1/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 380x1, 400x1, 420x1
Pull Up 10,10,10,10,10 +45
Lat Pulldown 150x15, 150x15, 150x15
Seated Cable Row 90x15, 90x15, 90x15
Side Raise 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Face Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15

5 mile walk 

food for 7/31
calories 1400, carbs 0, fat 41, protein 248

bw 244lbs



https://imgur.com/nrREPFd


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice work Eazy.. Like following the log and seeing the progress!


----------



## eazy (Aug 1, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Nice work Eazy.. Like following the log and seeing the progress!


your avi is in PR music playlist


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 1, 2022)

eazy said:


> your avi is in PR music playlist
> 
> View attachment 25686


Nice list man! All good choices


----------



## eazy (Aug 2, 2022)

8/2/2022

Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3 
Squat 350x3, 380x1, 400x1, 420x1
Bench 140x5, 175x5, 210x5
Bench 260x5, 295x3, 330x1
Side Raise 25x12, 25x12, 25x12

5 mile walk 

food for 8/1
calories 1568, carbs 0, fat 58, protein 233

bw 252lbs


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 2, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/2/2022
> 
> Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3
> Squat 350x3, 380x1, 400x1, 420x1
> ...


I'm starving by just reading your calorie intake. 😄


----------



## eazy (Aug 2, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I'm starving by just reading your calorie intake. 😄


you know how it works though. 

1500 calories can be one frozen pizza or one extra value meal or 3 pounds of lean meat


----------



## CJ (Aug 2, 2022)

@eazy at the drive thru...


----------



## eazy (Aug 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> @eazy at the drive thru...
> 
> View attachment 25739



I should have added or one cup of coffee


----------



## eazy (Aug 3, 2022)

8/3/2022

Squat 160x10, 250x10, 290x5, 340x3 
Squat 360x3, 390x1, 410x1, 430x1
OHP 85x5, 105x5, 125x5
OHP 135x5, 155x5, 175x5

5 mile walk 

food for 8/2
calories 1710, carbs 0, fat 77, protein 234

bw 249lbs




https://imgur.com/Rzs5rrn


----------



## eazy (Aug 4, 2022)

8/4/2022

Squat 160x10, 250x10, 290x5, 340x3 
Squat 360x3, 390x1, 410x1, 440x1
Barbell Row 150x5, 185x5, 225x5
Barbell Row 245x5, 280x5, 315x5

5 mile walk 

food for 8/3
calories 1620, carbs 0, fat 63, protein 294

bw 247lbs



https://imgur.com/W3ZF3mc


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 4, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/1/2022
> 
> Squat 150x10, 240x10, 280x5, 330x3
> Squat 350x3, 380x1, 400x1, 420x1
> ...


5 sets of high rep weighted pullups is no fucking joke! Good shit


----------



## eazy (Aug 5, 2022)

8/5/2022

Squat 160x10, 250x10, 290x5, 340x3 
Squat  390x1, 420x1, 460x1, 510x1
Bench 145x5, 180x5, 215x5
Bench 235x5, 270x5, 320x6

5 mile walk 

food for 8/4
calories 1520, carbs 0, fat 53, protein 274

bw 246lbs



https://imgur.com/UZHwpIQ


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 5, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/5/2022
> 
> Squat 160x10, 250x10, 290x5, 340x3
> Squat  390x1, 420x1, 460x1, 510x1
> ...


Eazy, You're a damn machine!

Nice work man


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Man!!! My dude hitting that 510 single. You’re a beast brother. What’s your 1RM for squat? Curious after seeing that 510, and at the end of working sets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 5, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/5/2022
> 
> Squat 160x10, 250x10, 290x5, 340x3
> Squat  390x1, 420x1, 460x1, 510x1
> ...


 Nice lifts bro


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man!!! My dude hitting that 510 single. You’re a beast brother. What’s your 1RM for squat? Curious after seeing that 510, and at the end of working sets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and still does a 5 mile walk! ANIMAL!


----------



## eazy (Aug 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> What’s your 1RM for squat?


IDK

I quarter squatted 560 once  🤣


----------



## eazy (Aug 5, 2022)

today will be my last session squatting every day.

training:  PPL. 3 days per week Monday, Wednesday, Thursday. one work set to failure.

nutrition: PSMF until 9/5 then evaluate.

cardio: rowing machine 10 minutes, 3 mile walk. both daily.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

eazy said:


> today will be my last session squatting every day.
> 
> training: PPL. 3 days per week Monday, Wednesday, Thursday. one work set to failure.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to the change in training for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2022)

8/6/2022 ACTIVE REST

10 minute seated row

3 mile walk 

food for 8/5
calories 796, carbs 0, fat 18, protein 165

bw 243lbs


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 6, 2022)

eazy said:


> today will be my last session squatting every day.
> 
> training:  PPL. 3 days per week Monday, Wednesday, Thursday. one work set to failure.
> 
> ...


Your squatting every day really cut into my recovery. I was exhausted reading your log.


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Your squatting every day really cut into my recovery. I was exhausted reading your log.


I do not get to train again until Monday.

I am not doing well.


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

796 calories ? Bruh .... come on man.

Air got more calories than that you holding your breath half the day ?


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> 796 calories ? Bruh .... come on man.
> 
> Air got more calories than that you holding your breath half the day ?


my coach, who doesn't know he's my coach, set my calories and training program.

he said look at your fattest body part. do this until it's no longer fat, then come back for the next step.


----------



## eazy (Aug 7, 2022)

8/7/2022 ACTIVE REST

10 minute seated row

3 mile walk

food for 8/6
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 200

bw 246lbs


----------



## eazy (Aug 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556305591982649344


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Man I bet those active rests are killing you but also doing great things for your body. You’ve hit it so hard for so long. You need these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 8, 2022)

8/8/2022 PULL

lat pulldown 45x10, 45x10, 90x3, 90x3
lat pulldown 120x3,  130x1, 150x4
deadlift 150x10, 150x10, 240x3, 240x3
deadlift 330x3,  350x1, 420x8
chest supported row 45x10, 45x10, 90x3, 90x3
chest supported row 120x3,  130x1, 150x21
shrugs 45x10, 45x10, 90x3, 90x3
shrugs 120x3,  130x1, 150x20
bicep preacher curl 45x10, 45x10, 60x3, 60x3
bicep preacher curl 70x3,  80x1, 90x20

10 minute seated row

3 mile walk 

food for 8/7
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 32, protein 128

bw 245lbs



https://imgur.com/z1aAKea


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 8, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/8/2022 PULL
> 
> lat pulldown 45x10, 45x10, 90x3, 90x3
> lat pulldown 120x3,  130x1, 150x4
> ...


Strong as fuck on 800 calories that’s insane.


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Strong as fuck on 800 calories that’s insane.


Then he just sets it down and walks off like he's ready to go to work ...... I'm telling ya , he gota be bionic !!


----------



## eazy (Aug 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> Then he just sets it down and walks off like he's ready to go to work ...... I'm telling ya , he gota be bionic !!


The final set on all those movements was supposed to go to failure.

Not a single set was failed today.  🤣 

next time...


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

How are you liking doing the different exercises? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How are you liking doing the different exercises?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do not. 

I am the laziest hardworking person you'll ever meet. I like routine and habit. Autopilot.

It's no accident I have been running some variation of 5/3/1 on an app since 2014. 

I don't like rearranging to make room for what needs to get done next. 

I don't know how to work to failure or pick the right weight. The final sets should have been 4-9 reps and to failure. Some I could 20 reps. the deadlift looked like a warmup, not a work set. 

Going to failure is a skill I have not learned, YET.

However, if this is the path to the look I'm after, I'll fix my attitude and see it through.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

eazy said:


> I do not.
> 
> I am the laziest hardworking person you'll ever meet. I like routine and habit. Autopilot.
> 
> ...



You’re the man Eazy. Need more people with your mindset. You’ll adapt and overcome as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 8, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/8/2022 PULL
> 
> lat pulldown 45x10, 45x10, 90x3, 90x3
> lat pulldown 120x3,  130x1, 150x4
> ...


Always wanted to lift outdoors in the fresh air, those backyard lifting vibes look amazing. Good shit man, ya hit those shrugs with the trapbar too?


----------



## eazy (Aug 8, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> ya hit those shrugs with the trapbar too


Yes


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 8, 2022)

eazy said:


> Yes


Nice, one of my fav variations to do em like that


----------



## eazy (Aug 9, 2022)

8/9/2022 ACTIVE REST

10 minute seated row

3 mile walk 

food for 8/8
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 32, protein 128

bw 244lbs


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/9/2022 ACTIVE REST
> 
> 10 minute seated row
> 
> ...


I can't even imagine this. I'd kill myself or someone else


----------



## eazy (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I can't even imagine this.


You could easily do it. (not that you would, does not align with your goals)

Only eat dinner. 

Black coffee every few hours, to blunt your appetite. Plenty of water so you feel full.

You're busy all day, stay busy.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

eazy said:


> You're busy all day, stay busy.


Yup, murdering mother fuckers b/c my hangriness kicked in. Straight up glorious hunger based murder. Lol


----------



## eazy (Aug 10, 2022)

8/10/2022 PUSH

bench 50x10, 140x10, 190x3, 190x3
bench 230x3,  280x1, 340x4
seated ohp 50x10, 50x10, 70x3, 70x3
seated ohp 100x3,  140x1, 160x6
db fly 5x10, 5x10, 10x3, 10x3
db fly 25x3,  35x1, 40x6
dips bwX10, bwX10, +10x3, +10x3
dips +25x3,  +35x1, +60x5
abs 20x10, 20x10, 30x3, 30x3
abs 40x3,  45x1, 50x10

10 minute seated row

3 mile walk 

food for 8/9
calories 800, carbs 2, fat 24, protein 144

bw 243lbs


----------



## eazy (Aug 11, 2022)

8/11/2022 LEGS

squat 50x10, 150x10, 240x3, 290x3
squat 330x3,  380x1, 420x5
leg press 200x10, 200x10, 290x3, 290x3
leg press 380x3,  470x1, 560x4
leg extensions 45x10, 45x10, 90x3, 90x3
leg extensions 120x3,  130x1, 150x4
rdl 45x10, 45x10, 90x3, 90x3
rdl 120x3,  130x1, 150x13
leg curl 35x10, 35x10, 45x3, 45x3
leg curl 50x3,  60x1, 70x5
calves 20,20,20

10 minute seated row

3 mile walk 

food for 8/10
calories 799, carbs 0, fat 23, protein 148

bw 242lbs



https://imgur.com/vYvbM2Z


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 11, 2022)

Day after day under 1k calories..That's tuff! I hope you don't fall out on us! Stay healthy buddy.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Day after day under 1k calories..That's tuff! I hope you don't fall out on us! Stay healthy buddy.


No shit. Blows my mind. I'd be so angry at everyone and everything. Lol


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Day after day under 1k calories..That's tuff! I hope you don't fall out on us! Stay healthy buddy.


lol. He isnt human. Ive come to the conclusion he is some kind of beast animal. 

Enjoy following the log, Eazy.. Nice work man


----------



## eazy (Aug 11, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Nice work man


Thank you. Your kind words mean a lot.


----------



## eazy (Aug 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> No shit. Blows my mind. I'd be so angry at everyone and everything. Lol


Rolling 72's coming soon.


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 12, 2022)

eazy said:


> You could easily do it. (not that you would, does not align with your goals)
> 
> Only eat dinner.
> 
> ...


You have amazing self control with food. I assume you follow an IF way of eating? I haven't been following your log long so my apologies if you stated it before.


----------



## eazy (Aug 12, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I assume you follow an IF way of eating?


Yes. once the calories get low I only eat dinner. 

black coffee through the morning to blunt my appetite. lots of water.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

eazy said:


> Yes. once the calories get low I only eat dinner.
> 
> black coffee through the morning to blunt my appetite. lots of water.


I'm drinking almost 3 gallons of water every day. That shit does NOT curb hunger. I'm still amazed at some people's ability to go low calorie daily.


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 12, 2022)

eazy said:


> Yes. once the calories get low I only eat dinner.
> 
> black coffee through the morning to blunt my appetite. lots of water.


I've followed an IF pattern since 2009, when Martin Berkhan was making it popular. I've moved my window out to just what you do, eating dinner only. I could lose weight so easy, but I stuff so many calories in my window. It's perfect for losing weight, just as you are showing. Good job!


----------



## eazy (Aug 12, 2022)

8/12/2022 ACTIVE REST

10 minute seated row

3 mile walk 

food for 8/11
calories 799, carbs 0, fat 23, protein 148

bw 238lbs


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

NIce job as always easy. Squats looking good


----------



## eazy (Aug 13, 2022)

8/13/2022 ACTIVE REST

10 minute seated row

3 mile walk

food for 8/12
calories 799, carbs 0, fat 21, protein 153

bw 237lbs


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

Just catching up on your log brother. It amazes me the level of strength that you maintain while in such a caloric deficit. You never cease to amaze me dude. Love coming into your log. What makes me love it even more and respect you on an entirely different level is how you’ve been transparent about not liking change, you don’t like to put that much work in, etc, but here you are doing it day in and day out and have for a long time. You need to write a book of your journey. “Body transformation, the Eazy way.” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You need to write a book of your journey. “Body transformation, the Eazy way.”


This is an interesting idea.


----------



## eazy (Aug 14, 2022)

Week 1 --- 8/7-8/13 --- check in

starting weight 8/7 246lbs
end week weight 8/13 236lbs

Average daily calories 800

8/14-8/20

training: PPL. 3 days per week Monday, Wednesday, Thursday. one work set to failure.

nutrition: PSMF 

cardio: rowing machine 10 minutes, 3 mile walk. both daily.


----------



## eazy (Aug 14, 2022)

8/14/2022 REST

10 minute seated row

3 mile walk 

food for 8/13
calories 799, carbs 0, fat 23, protein 148

bw 236lbs


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

Looking awesome Eazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 15, 2022)

8/15/2022 PULL

lat pulldown 45x10, 45x10, 90x3, 90x3
lat pulldown 110x3,  120x1, 140x6
deadlift 150x10, 150x10, 240x3, 240x3
deadlift 330x3,  350x1, 420x10
chest supported row 45x10, 45x10, 90x3, 90x3
chest supported row 120x3,  150x1, 190x10
shrugs 45x10, 45x10, 90x3, 90x3
shrugs 120x3,  150x1, 190x12
bicep preacher curl 45x10, 45x10, 60x3, 60x3
bicep preacher curl 70x3,  100x1, 135x8

10 minute seated row

3 mile walk 

food for 8/14
calories 798, carbs 0, fat 22, protein 224

bw 240lbs



https://imgur.com/NNxIPpi


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 15, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/15/2022 PULL
> 
> lat pulldown 45x10, 45x10, 90x3, 90x3
> lat pulldown 110x3,  120x1, 140x6
> ...


Awesome, Eazy! I know you had to be excited to be back at it!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 16, 2022)

Light weight with those deadlifts man!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Man I can’t wait to see how much your body changes after these weeks of the program change and introducing all the new stuff. I think you’re gonna feel really strong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 16, 2022)

8/16/2022 REST

10 minute seated row

3 mile walk 

food for 8/15
calories 655, carbs 0, fat 10, protein 258

bw 238lbs


----------



## eazy (Aug 17, 2022)

8/17/2022 PUSH

bench 230x3,  280x1, 340x5
seated ohp 100x3,  140x1, 160x10
db fly 25x3,  35x1, 40x4
dips +25x3,  +45x1, +90x4
abs 40x3,  45x1, 60x10

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/16
calories 795, carbs 0, fat 14, protein 278

bw 232lbs


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

My man killing the bench 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> My man killing the bench
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 more rep than last week. 

Can't move up till I hit 10 reps.

Don't see that happening for a long time.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> 1 more rep than last week.
> 
> Can't move up till I hit 10 reps.
> 
> Don't see that happening for a long time.



I see it, I see it brother! And sooner than later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 18, 2022)

Your a machine!!!


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 18, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/17/2022 PUSH
> 
> bench 230x3,  280x1, 340x5
> seated ohp 100x3,  140x1, 160x10
> ...



Looks like you've been going pretty hard while not eating very much for awhile now. It will be interesting to see what happens when you finally start eating again. Your strength will probably have a noticable and immediate jump.

Have you benched 405 yet? Looks like you must be pretty damn close if not.


----------



## eazy (Aug 18, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> strength will probably have a noticable and immediate jump


with 4000 calories last summer I hit: Squat 560x1, 510x2, 405x20, 225x48(my age at the time, birthday squats). Bench 315x13, 225x23. Trapbar deadlift 610x1.



Powerlifter_500 said:


> Have you benched 405 yet?



No. So close many times. Never got it, at the end of summer 2021, on what would be my last attempt I tore my supraspinatus tendon and bicep at the shoulder.

If I had the monolift arms I do now I would have gotten it. Unracking was like a rep trying to get over the hooks and stay tight, then press it.

I only bench and OHP with a swiss bar now.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Looks like you've been going pretty hard while not eating very much for awhile now. It will be interesting to see what happens when you finally start eating again. Your strength will probably have a noticable and immediate jump.
> 
> Have you benched 405 yet? Looks like you must be pretty damn close if not.



Dude this is such a good point. When he starts fueling himself up with calories, that bench is gonna fucking fly!! All lifts are. I can’t wait to see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 18, 2022)

8/18/2022 LEGS

squat 290x3, 330x3,  380x1, 420x9
leg press 380x3,  470x1, 560x3
calves 290x10
leg extensions 70x8
leg curl 70x5
rdl 225x5

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/17
calories 772, carbs 0, fat 20, protein 274

bw 228lbs



https://imgur.com/22ebMKQ


----------



## eazy (Aug 18, 2022)

my favorite part. can’t breathe, can’t walk, looking around for help. I chase this feeling.



https://imgur.com/L5rVMxS


----------



## iGone (Aug 18, 2022)

God damn machine over here man, everytime I see this shit it's motivating as hell


----------



## eazy (Aug 18, 2022)

iGone said:


> God damn machine over here man, everytime I see this shit it's motivating as hell



It didn't start this way. 

Obese man with the stronglifts 5x5 app. took a week before I realized I was unracking wrong.   



https://imgur.com/dAzmqDy


----------



## iGone (Aug 18, 2022)

eazy said:


> It didn't start this way.
> 
> Obese man with the stronglifts 5x5 app. took a week before I realized I was unracking wrong.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man you've made some insane progress from what I've seen and read.


----------



## PZT (Aug 18, 2022)

Easy lower back is iron cable infused!


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 18, 2022)

eazy said:


> It didn't start this way.
> 
> Obese man with the stronglifts 5x5 app. took a week before I realized I was unracking wrong.
> 
> ...



Haha. I have some embarrassing videos from when I first started lifting as well. Looking back at them it's no surprise I've had as many back injuries as I have 😂


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 18, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/18/2022 LEGS
> 
> squat 290x3, 330x3,  380x1, 420x9
> leg press 380x3,  470x1, 560x3
> ...


228lbs? Making great progress quick!


----------



## eazy (Aug 18, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Making great progress quick!


It's a beautiful thing. 

However, I am aware it's mostly water and glycogen.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2022)

Every time I look at your log I wanna smack myself and work harder. You’re a fucking animal bro. The way you’re handling all of this physically on that big of a deficit is absolutely admirable, but to maintain strong mental health and discipline on top of it like you are is astounding. Keep grinding brother. You always give me a reason to push harder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 18, 2022)

eazy said:


> It's a beautiful thing.
> 
> However, I am aware it's mostly water and glycogen.
> 
> ...


That might be part, but with your weight, activity,  and low calories daily I'd venture a lot could be fat. I remember Lyle McDonald mentioning whooshes occurring at times when a big change occurs in weight. No doubt, you keep this up the scale will keep moving. 

I don't know how you're recovering to keep up your training with your calories. Awesome log!


----------



## eazy (Aug 19, 2022)

8/19/2022 REST

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/18
calories 772, carbs 0, fat 20, protein 324

bw 231lbs


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2022)

8/20/2022  day 1 of RiR0_7

decline bench 260x16
dips BW x  36 (failure)
db side laterals 35x30
pull-ups BW x 24 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 13 (failure)
hammer curl 25x14
rdl 225x9
squat 330x14
cable calf raise 50x7
adductors lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk

food for 8/19
calories 798, carbs 0, fat 24, protein 324

bw 229lbs


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Good work man. That weight is just stripping off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 21, 2022)

CUT LOG

week 2 (8/14-8/20) of 8 complete

blood pressure  8/15 118/70, 8/17 108/66, 8/19 104/60   rhr 80

bodyweight 7/31 255lbs, 8/7 246lbs, 8/13 236lbs, 8/20 229lbs

average daily calories 770, carbs 0, fat 21, protein 283.

trained 4 days. 1 hour of cardio.  

for week 3 (8/21-8/27)  

nutrition: PSMF. 800 calories  w/250g protein. 

training: 7 day RiR0. iykyk

cardio: rowing machine 10 minutes, 3-mile walk. both daily.


----------



## eazy (Aug 21, 2022)

8/21/2022   

db press 40x33
dips BW x  36 (failure)
db side laterals 40x30
pull-ups BW x 29 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 16 (failure)
hammer curl 25x16
rdl 185x8
squat 330x13
cable calf raise 50x7
adductors lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/20
calories 794, carbs 0, fat 34, protein 319

bw 232lbs



https://imgur.com/NEOUgiC




https://imgur.com/8ZR9ukg


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Hell yeah dude. You’re looking phenomenal. Your back is really coming in strong. You’re a beast brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Your back is really coming in strong


thank you


----------



## eazy (Aug 22, 2022)

8/22/2022 

decline bench 230x25
dips BW x  26 (failure)
db side laterals 35x19
pull-ups BW x 7 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 15 (failure)
hammer curl 25x18
rdl 135x15
squat 330x14
cable calf raise 50x7
adductors lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/21
calories 722, carbs 0, fat 25, protein 304

bw 233lbs



https://imgur.com/bDkhZYp




https://imgur.com/Xau19Jm


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

Fucking ass to grass on those squats. Good shit EZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 23, 2022)

8/23/2022

decline bench 280x16
dips BW x  36 (failure)
db side laterals 35x26
pull-ups BW x 14 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 16 (failure)
hammer curl 25x20
rdl 135x12
squat 330x13
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk

food for 8/22
calories 813, carbs 7, fat 15, protein 402

bw 232lbs



https://imgur.com/CbGLboE




https://imgur.com/4hiosFo


edited to add images


----------



## eazy (Aug 24, 2022)

8/24/2022  

decline bench 285x15
dips BW x  40 (failure)
db side laterals 35x19
pull-ups BW x 9 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 17 (failure)
hammer curl 25x17
rdl 185x9
squat 330x13
cable calf raise 50x7
adductors lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/23
calories 728, carbs 10, fat 4, protein 402

bw 232lbs




https://imgur.com/cv0cAv9


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Holy fuck on those dips. You’re a beast man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 25, 2022)

Eazy what are you using to calculate calories?  Protein has 4 cals/gram so unless I’m missing something your daily calories are more in the 1200 range  Are you using Humapro for a lot of the protein? That could account for the difference. just curious.


----------



## eazy (Aug 25, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Eazy what are you using to calculate calories?  Protein has 4 cals/gram so unless I’m missing something your daily calories are more in the 1200 range  Are you using Humapro for a lot of the protein? That could account for the difference. just curious.



Yes, HumaPro.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 25, 2022)

Less than 1k calories a day? More power to you man. Keep it up


----------



## PZT (Aug 25, 2022)

This mfker said 800 calories. Let’s pray for his boners


----------



## eazy (Aug 25, 2022)

8/25/2022 

db decline press 25x10
dips BW x 10 
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 10
inverted rows BW x 10
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 185x10
squat 240x15
cable calf raise 50
lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/24
calories 783, carbs 5, fat 2, protein 460

bw 227lbs



https://imgur.com/xlNnvBC


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> Yes, HumaPro.
> 
> View attachment 26704


@RiR0 strikes again!

I figured as much but was still scratching my head wondering how this was all adding up.


----------



## eazy (Aug 25, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> scratching my head wondering how this was all adding up



I can appreciate you forming it as a question, instead of telling me I'm stupid and then attempting to teach me about macros like in other parts of the internet.

you can imagine.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> I can appreciate you forming it as a question, instead of telling me I'm stupid and then attempting to teach me about macros like in other parts of the internet.
> 
> you can imagine.


All good man.  You know way more about weight loss and recomp than I do.  I didn't even know about Humapro before RiRO brought it up but it all makes sense now.


----------



## eazy (Aug 26, 2022)

8/26/2022  

db decline press 25x15
dips BW x 10 (f)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 10 (f)
inverted rows BW x 10 (f)
hammer curl 25x12
rdl 135x10
squat 290x18
cable calf raise 50
lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/25
calories 792, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 459

bw 229lbs



https://imgur.com/DVSl9hv


----------



## eazy (Aug 27, 2022)

8/26 PM SESSION

decline bench 250x20
dips BW x  12 (failure)
db side laterals 40x20
pull-ups BW x 8,5 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 11 (failure)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 150x14
squat 250x5
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20



https://imgur.com/tFaG0vZ




https://imgur.com/1IhDaRo


----------



## eazy (Aug 27, 2022)

8/27/2022  

decline db bench 40x35
dips BW x  25 (failure)
db side laterals 40x25
pull-ups BW x 12 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 10 (failure)
hammer curl 35x7
rdl 150x10
squat 250x12
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk

food for 8/26
calories 729, carbs 0, fat 3, protein 453

bw 228lbs



https://imgur.com/BRSFqWk


----------



## eazy (Aug 28, 2022)

CUT LOG

week 3 (8/21-8/27) of 8 complete

blood pressure  8/22 102/66, 8/24 104/66, 8/26 110/62   rhr 72-78-78

bodyweight 7/31 255lbs, 8/7 246lbs, 8/13 236lbs, 8/20 229lbs, 8/27 227lbs

average daily calories 768, carbs 3, fat 7, protein 421.

trained 7 days. 1 hour of cardio. 

for week 4 (8/28-9/3)

nutrition: PSMF. 800 calories  w/400g protein.

training: 7 day RiR0.

cardio: rowing machine 15 minutes, 3-mile walk. both daily.


----------



## PZT (Aug 28, 2022)

Big back attack!!!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 28, 2022)

Yes back looking good man!!


----------



## eazy (Aug 28, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Yes back looking good man!!


thank you


----------



## eazy (Aug 28, 2022)

8/28/2022   

decline bench 300x11
dips BW x  10 (failure)
db side laterals 40x10
pull-ups BW x 11 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 20 (failure)
hammer curl 35x10
rdl 185x10
squat 250x18, 330x1
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/27
calories 812, carbs 0, fat 2, protein 468

bw 228lbs



https://imgur.com/VlSuvsZ




https://imgur.com/cTpbJ9u


----------



## eazy (Aug 29, 2022)

PM SESSION 8/28

chest supported row 185x14
db side laterals 40x12
pull up BW x 6
leg press 470x8
standing tricep exten1sion 40x20
abs

ten-minute jump rope session


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

The work ethic in here is second to none. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 29, 2022)

8/29/2022 

decline db bench 40x15
dips BW x  10 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 14 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 17 (failure)
hammer curl 25x20
rdl 135x15
squat 260x8, 420x1
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/28
calories 812, carbs 0, fat 2, protein 468

bw 230lbs



https://imgur.com/5w0XVLA




https://imgur.com/KfYWmMx


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

How are you liking the full body daily routine


----------



## eazy (Aug 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How are you liking the full body daily routine


I love it. Thank you.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> I love it. Thank you.



I bet it beats the hell out of daily squats lol Fuck man that exhausted me reading it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 29, 2022)

You're a beast eazy. Glad you're here. Show us younger fucks how it's done


----------



## eazy (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> beats the hell out of daily squats


still squat every day. 

It's the 8th movement each day.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> still squat every day.
> 
> It's the 8th movement each day.



I mean but before. It was all just squats right mostly? I must be high


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I mean but before. It was all just squats right mostly? I must be high
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was doing 5/3/1 for ohp, bench, and row. and working up to a heavy single for squat each day. 

monday ohp 5's with heavy squat single.
tuesday row 5's with heavy squat single.
wed bench 5's with heavy swuat single
thursday row 3's with heavy squat single
and so on. I could get the whole thing done in 20 minutes. 

What RiR0 has programmed is much more challenging. It's more movements. and the daily squats are in 8-20 range

working up to 420x1 is easy. hitting 250x18 like yesterday, tougher.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> I was doing 5/3/1 for ohp, bench, and row. and working up to a heavy single for squat each day.
> 
> monday ohp 5's with heavy squat single.
> tuesday row 5's with heavy squat single.
> ...



I’m not sure how I got lost in that. I’ve been following your log. Managing too much in my brain lately lol. You know how that is, I’m sure. I remembered seeing a lot of squats working up to heavy singles. Sounds awesome man. Any squats for 18 would fucking destroy me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 30, 2022)

8/30/2022

decline db bench 40x20
dips BW x  9 (failure)
db side laterals 25x10
pull-ups BW x 11 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 20 (failure)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 135x15
squat 260x18
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/29
calories 736, carbs 2, fat 14, protein 432

bw 229lbs



https://imgur.com/dgkzd75




https://imgur.com/yOkx6gI


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 30, 2022)

Beast! Nice work Eazy!


----------



## eazy (Aug 30, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Nice work Eazy!


Thank you


----------



## eazy (Aug 31, 2022)

8/30 PM SESSION

db row 40x30
roman chair back extension 30
pull up BW x 10
leg press 470x10
standing tricep extension 40x22
abs

ten-minute jump rope session



https://imgur.com/t0YlVms


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/30 PM SESSION
> 
> db row 40x30
> roman chair back extension 30
> ...



10:00 jump rope would end me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> 10:00 jump rope would end me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not if you skip like a seven year old fat child.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

eazy said:


> Not if you skip like a seven year old fat child.



Lmaooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 31, 2022)

8/31/2022  

seated ohp 140x8
dips BW x  10 (failure)
db side laterals 25x10
pull-ups BW x 9 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 20 (failure)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 185x10
squat 270x8
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/30
calories 753, carbs 6, fat 17, protein 440

bw 228lbs



https://imgur.com/r1DniEc




https://imgur.com/xcBaOzK


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 31, 2022)

Just went back to the start of your log, nice fucking work dropping 20 lbs in a little over a month! Keep it up brother


----------



## eazy (Sep 1, 2022)

8/31 PM SESSION

barbell row 225x9
roman chair back extension +60
pull up BW x 9
leg press 470x13
standing tricep extension 40x17

ten-minute jump rope session



https://imgur.com/L1Oxhq5




https://imgur.com/QBMjcXV




https://imgur.com/3l6P5za


----------



## Yano (Sep 1, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/31 PM SESSION
> 
> barbell row 225x9
> roman chair back extension +60
> ...


----------



## eazy (Sep 1, 2022)

Yano said:


>


I was about to get fancy and hit the plant. next time.


----------



## PZT (Sep 1, 2022)

eazy said:


> 8/31 PM SESSION
> 
> barbell row 225x9
> roman chair back extension +60
> ...


Been wanting to do SSB hypers but the bar might not fit up stairs to do it


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 1, 2022)

PZT said:


> Been wanting to do SSB hypers but the bar might not fit up stairs to do it


You keep eating those takis and the bar ain't the only thing that won't be fitting up the stairs.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You keep eating those takis and the bar ain't the only thing that won't be fitting up the stairs.


----------



## eazy (Sep 1, 2022)

9/1/2022 

db decline press 25x15
dips BW x 10 
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 8
inverted rows BW x 16
hammer curl 25x15
rdl 185x8
squat 290x7
cable calf raise 50
lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 8/31
calories 1041, carbs 64, fat 25, protein 433

bw 227lbs



https://imgur.com/9TgsmSN


----------



## PZT (Sep 1, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 27135


I took it as a compliment haha


----------



## eazy (Sep 1, 2022)

9/1 PM SESSION

chest supported row 185x15
db side laterals 25x10
pull up BW x 9
leg press 560x6
standing tricep extension 40x25
abs

thirty minutes recumbent bike


----------



## eazy (Sep 2, 2022)

9/2/2022  

decline bench 305x11
dips BW x 10 (f)
db side laterals 25x10
pull-ups BW x 13 (f)
inverted rows BW x 20 (f)
hammer curl 25x15
rdl 135x15
squat 350x5, 290x11
cable calf raise 50
lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/1
calories 782, carbs 8, fat 2, protein 455

bw 226lbs



https://imgur.com/o1HhDkL


----------



## eazy (Sep 3, 2022)

PM SESSION

db row 40x20
roman chair back extension 60x5, 110x4 
pull up BW x 10
leg press 470x11
standing tricep extension 40x25
abs

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/dpgaVVc


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 3, 2022)

@eazy you put in some serious work for being so low in calories right now. It's inspiring and part of me wants to say insane, but that's what we do.


----------



## eazy (Sep 3, 2022)

9/3/2022  

seated ohp 150x9
dips BW x 7 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 11 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 20 (failure)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 150x9
squat 350x6
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk

food for 9/2
calories 825, carbs 36, fat 7, protein 401

bw 225lbs



https://imgur.com/2lhxHmr


----------



## eazy (Sep 4, 2022)

PM SESSION b

barbell row 225x7
roman chair back extension 45x8
pull up BW x 6
leg press 470x13
standing tricep extension 40x17

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/G8sDtRn


----------



## eazy (Sep 4, 2022)

CUT LOG

week 4 (8/28-9/3) of 8 complete

blood pressure  8/29 125/59, 8/31 108/66, 9/2 110/64   rhr 82-72-74

bodyweight 7/31 255lbs, 8/7 246lbs, 8/13 236lbs, 8/20 229lbs
                      8/27 227lbs, 9/3 225lbs

average daily calories 822, carbs 19, fat 10, protein 440.

trained 7 days. 5.5 hours of cardio.  

for week 5 (9/4-9/10)

nutrition: PSMF. 800 calories  w/400g protein. 

training: 7 day RiR0. 

cardio: six hours


----------



## eazy (Sep 4, 2022)

9/4/2022   

decline bench 310x8
dips BW x  12 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 12 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 22 (failure)
hammer curl 25x12
rdl 185x10
squat 250x14
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/3
calories 808, carbs 20, fat 4, protein 455

bw 226lbs



https://imgur.com/n14HOtt


----------



## eazy (Sep 5, 2022)

9/5/2022 

decline db bench 40x15
dips BW x  10 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 14 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 17 (failure)
hammer curl 25x20
rdl 185x15
squat 250x10
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/4
calories 652, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 432

bw 225lbs


----------



## quackattack (Sep 5, 2022)

How are you liking full body every day?


----------



## eazy (Sep 5, 2022)

quackattack said:


> How are you liking full body every day?


I prefer it to anything else I've done


----------



## eazy (Sep 6, 2022)

9/5 PM SESSION c

chest supported row 225x5
db side laterals 25x12
pull up BW x 9
leg press 470x7, 560x2
standing tricep extension 40x25
abs

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/9CzfuP2


----------



## eazy (Sep 6, 2022)

9/6/2022

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/5
calories 796, carbs 45, fat 20, protein 406

bw 226lbs


----------



## eazy (Sep 7, 2022)

9/7/2022  

seated ohp 155x9
dips BW x  7 (failure)
db side laterals 25x10
pull-ups BW x 15 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 20 (failure)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 185x10
squat 380x1, 250x18
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/6
calories 815, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 165

bw 225lbs



https://imgur.com/NzFTboM


----------



## eazy (Sep 7, 2022)

9/7 PM SESSION a

db row 40x20
roman chair back extension 45x10
pull up BW x 13
trap bar farmers walk 420x2 trips
standing tricep extension 40x25
abs

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/UK0Usnv


----------



## eazy (Sep 8, 2022)

9/8/2022 

db decline press 40x15
dips BW x 17 
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 16
inverted rows BW x 22
hammer curl 25x15
rdl 185x8
squat 450x1, 380x1, 150x18
cable calf raise 50
lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/7
calories 815, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 165

bw 228lbs



https://imgur.com/XIsu5gS




https://imgur.com/x0lF3MB


----------



## eazy (Sep 8, 2022)

PM SESSION b

barbell row 225x12
roman chair back extension 45x10
plate raise 45x10
pull up BW x 9
standing tricep extension 40x22

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/CtOcj8x


----------



## solitude914 (Sep 8, 2022)

eazy said:


> 9/7 PM SESSION a
> 
> db row 40x20
> roman chair back extension 45x10
> ...


Love the trap bar farmers walks


----------



## eazy (Sep 9, 2022)

9/9/2022  

db decline press 40x15
dips BW x 10 (f)
db side laterals 25x10
pull-ups BW x 13 (f)
inverted rows BW x 25 (f)
hammer curl 25x15
rdl 135x15
squat 350x7, 250x13
cable calf raise 50
lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/8
calories 815, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 165

bw 225lbs



https://imgur.com/IhqPHBY


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Man I’ve missed a lot in your log lately. My apologies. I see you’re down to 225, that’s so awesome bro. Your arms are looking massive too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ve missed a lot in your log lately. My apologies.


No need to apologize. Nothing to see here. Day in, day out. You've seen one, you've seen them all. 
See you when I'm lean, early 2023.



IronSoul said:


> Your arms are looking massive


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 9, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Love the trap bar farmers walks


I was literally going to post this exact same thing. 

Great exercise.


----------



## eazy (Sep 10, 2022)

9/9 PM SESSION c

db row 40x15
roman chair back extension 70x10
plate raise 70x10
pull up BW x 9
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 40x17
trap bar farmers walk 510 x .75 trip

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/yz1Zdla




https://imgur.com/L8nxXnh


----------



## eazy (Sep 10, 2022)

9/10/2022  

seated ohp 160x9
dips BW x 13 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 10 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 25 (failure)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 150x9
squat 300x6, 250x7
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk

food for 9/9
calories 815, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 165

bw 226lbs



https://imgur.com/QWmankU


----------



## eazy (Sep 11, 2022)

9/10 PM SESSION d

barbell row 225x12
roman chair back extension 45x20
plate raise 45x20
pull up BW x 13
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 40x25
leg press 360x20

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/qHpDyd3


----------



## eazy (Sep 11, 2022)

CUT LOG

 week 5 (9/4-9/10) of 8 complete

blood pressure  9/5 114/68, 9/7 118/68, 9/9 110/64   rhr 72-82-78

bodyweight 7/31 255lbs, 8/7 246lbs, 8/13 236lbs, 8/20 229lbs
                      8/27 227lbs, 9/3 225lbs, 9/10 224lbs

average daily calories 787, carbs 6, fat 5, protein 149.

trained 7 days. 6.75 hours of cardio.  

for week 6 (9/11-9/17)

nutrition: PSMF. 800 calories  w/160g protein. 

training: 7 day RiR0. 

cardio: 8 hours


----------



## eazy (Sep 11, 2022)

9/11/2022   

decline bench 310x8
dips BW x  12 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 12 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 22 (failure)
hammer curl 25x12
rdl 185x10
squat 250x14
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/11
calories 803, carbs 0, fat 13, protein 155

bw 224lbs


----------



## Send0 (Sep 11, 2022)

Completely missed that eazy fired up a log again. This guy doesn't play around. Subscribed again!


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 11, 2022)

eazy said:


> CUT LOG
> 
> week 5 (9/4-9/10) of 8 complete
> 
> ...


Damn! Nice work man!


----------



## eazy (Sep 12, 2022)

9/11 PM SESSION a

db row 40x20
roman chair back extension 45x10
plate raise 45x10
pull up BW x 13
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 40x25
trap bar farmers walk 420x2 trips

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike


----------



## Thewall (Sep 12, 2022)

Great work as always eazy!!!


----------



## eazy (Sep 12, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Great work as always eazy!!!


Thanks man. It means a lot.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

Dude not only is your physique progress incredible, look at those BP numbers. That’s something to be extremely happy about. That’s great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Sep 12, 2022)

9/12/2022 

decline db bench 40x15
dips BW x  23 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 14 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 17 (failure)
hammer curl 25x20
rdl 185x15
squat 470x1, 310x10
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/11
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 160
bw 224lbs



https://imgur.com/f3Vx078


----------



## eazy (Sep 12, 2022)

Monday morning mood music. 2nd favorite song to squat too.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 12, 2022)

eazy said:


> Monday morning mood music. 2nd favorite song to squat too.


Some pleasant elevator music!


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 12, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Some pleasant elevator music!


They should play Lorna Shore in more places.


----------



## eazy (Sep 13, 2022)

9/12 PM SESSION b

barbell row 225x11
roman chair back extension 45x10
plate raise 45x10
pull up BW x 13
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 40x22
trap bar farmers walk 350x5 trips

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/OMF4Id5


----------



## Stickler (Sep 13, 2022)

eazy said:


> It's a beautiful thing.
> 
> However, I am aware it's mostly water and glycogen.
> 
> ...


Fuckin A! Awesome.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Dude not only is your physique progress incredible, look at those BP numbers. That’s something to be extremely happy about. That’s great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His blood pressure has always been great, no matter what gear he runs too. I'm jealous.


----------



## eazy (Sep 13, 2022)

9/13/2022

seated ohp 165x7
dips BW x  8 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 12 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 20 (failure)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 135x15
squat 420x2, 350x8
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/12
calories 805, carbs 0, fat 18, protein 150

bw 223lbs



https://imgur.com/mqqjpmj


----------



## eazy (Sep 13, 2022)

9/13 PM SESSION c

db row 40x15
roman chair back extension 45x12
plate raise 45x11
pull up BW x 10
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 40x20
trap bar farmers walk 350 x 6 trips

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/KF16N6E


----------



## eazy (Sep 14, 2022)

9/14/2022  

decline bench 315x11
dips BW x  10 (failure)
db side laterals 25x10
pull-ups BW x 13 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 20 (failure)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 185x10
squat 450x1, 250x16
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/13
calories 805, carbs 0, fat 20, protein 152

bw 225lbs



https://imgur.com/SqSZFBW


----------



## Yano (Sep 14, 2022)

Man I am so happy you got this log rocking again. I pull so much energy and drive from what you are able to do. 

🖖[ i looked for a salute emoji hahaha they hit me with star trek ]


----------



## eazy (Sep 15, 2022)

9/14 PM SESSION d

barbell row 250x10
roman chair back extension 45x10
plate raise 45x10
pull up BW x 6
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 40x18
leg press 380x7

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/q38wNx3


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2022)

How in the fk do you train so much?!?!? It’s like you are 20 years old lol


----------



## eazy (Sep 15, 2022)

PZT said:


> How in the fk do you train so much


one person told me what I do is "silly"




another person told me I wouldn't be able to "sustain this for very long"




rocket fuel


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2022)

Yeah the calorie intake makes it even crazier. Different breed, bubba


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 15, 2022)

PZT said:


> How in the fk do you train so much?!?!? It’s like you are 20 years old lol


For sure. Some serious work and effort going on in here.


----------



## eazy (Sep 15, 2022)

9/15/2022 

db decline press 40x15
dips BW x 17 
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 18
inverted rows BW x 22
hammer curl 25x15
rdl 185x8
squat 510x1, 310x10
cable calf raise 50
lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/14
calories 806, carbs 0, fat 32, protein 129

bw 224lbs



https://imgur.com/yIr8elG


----------



## Thewall (Sep 15, 2022)

eazy said:


> one person told me what I do is "silly"
> 
> View attachment 28374
> 
> ...


Fucken yeah eazy. Get after it


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 15, 2022)

eazy said:


> View attachment 28375


"As long as it takes"


----------



## eazy (Sep 16, 2022)

9/15 PM SESSION a

chest supported row 180x12
roman chair back extension 60x10
plate raise 60x10
pull up BW x 7
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 60x6
leg press 380x8

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/vdQYqnM


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 16, 2022)

I love your workout log @eazy   Hard work dedication determination. Great work man. Keep on inspiring


----------



## eazy (Sep 16, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Great work man


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm still jealous of your blood pressure bro.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 16, 2022)

eazy said:


> 9/15 PM SESSION a
> 
> chest supported row 180x12
> roman chair back extension 60x10
> ...


Is that the Titan seated row or the TDS?  How are you liking it?


----------



## Yano (Sep 16, 2022)

What y'all are seeing is why I was so bummed out when eazy stopped his first log. Folks need to see this kind of hard work and dedication to a goal. It's uncommon next level shit that folks talk about but never want to work hard enough to achieve.

I pull a ton of energy and drive from eazy have since I met him , really glad folks get to read along again.

Fucking Beast ,, pure fucking beast.


----------



## eazy (Sep 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Is that the Titan seated row or the TDS? How are you liking it?



Titan. So far so good only used it once. Never used one before so have nothing to compare it to.





Just got it yesterday. I waited all day for fed ex. Put it together in the driveway, and started training.

Did not occur to me that it would not fit through the door once assembled. I was already tired, wrestled with it a while twisting, and turning. Gave up. Covered it and left it outside. 

Today I'll take off the wide front foot, to get it inside.


----------



## eazy (Sep 16, 2022)

9/16/2022  

db decline press 60x15
dips BW x 10 (f)
db side laterals 25x10
pull-ups BW x 8 (f)
inverted rows BW x 25 (f)
hammer curl 25x15
rdl 135x15
squat 250x15
cable calf raise 50
lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/15
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 160

bw 223lbs


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

eazy said:


> Titan. So far so good only used it once. Never used one before so have nothing to compare it to.
> 
> 
> View attachment 28442
> ...


Bought the same one and the delt machine last July





@Trendkill it has two different grip positions thats adjustable as well


----------



## eazy (Sep 16, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> delt machine


this has been in my cart for a year. 

no place to put it. can't stand it up and lean it on a wall out of the way.

once I have a bigger space I'll be getting one.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

eazy said:


> this has been in my cart for a year.
> 
> no place to put it. can't stand it up and lean it on a wall out of the way.
> 
> once I have a bigger space I'll be getting one.


I got this one as well.. This takes up little room...The seat is adjustable but thats all


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 16, 2022)

eazy said:


> Did not occur to me that it would not fit through the door once assembled. I was already tired, wrestled with it a while twisting, and turning. Gave up. Covered it and left it outside.
> 
> Today I'll take off the wide front foot, to get it inside.


Like a kid on Christmas morning!  Sometimes the excitement gets the better of us.  I did this once assembling a desk.  At least all you have to do is take off the front foot.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 16, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Bought the same one and the delt machine last July
> 
> 
> View attachment 28450
> ...


I had thought about getting one, the only thing that stopped me was the fact that it wasn't unilateral. That, and I think a slight inward arc would be better than this based on some other machines I've used.

I have considered this piece from Titan, but have been on the fence about it for a year now. For the time being, I was using a board that goes across my spotter arms and use it to do seal rows instead.

Titan has been jacking up their prices almost monthly now. For example, their plate loaded functional trainer used to cost $700 only 1 year ago. Today it's ~$1200.

Titan is not as good of a value buy as they used to be IMO.


----------



## eazy (Sep 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I had thought about getting one, the only thing that stopped me was the fact that it wasn't unilateral. That, and I think a slight inward arc would be better than this based on some other machines I've used.
> 
> I have considered this piece from Titan, but have been on the fence about it for a year now. For the time being, I was using a board that goes across my spotter arms and use it to do seal rows instead.
> 
> ...



I can't figure out how to use that and can't find a video


----------



## Send0 (Sep 16, 2022)

eazy said:


> I can't figure out how to use that and can't find a video


It's just adjustable arms that elevate up and down, and they can space away from the chest pad as well.

The chest pad is mounted on a wheel with locking holes, and you pull a spring loaded pin so you can adjust the angle of the chest pad.

I haven't seen a video, but I have seen the schematics and also some pictures to confirm that's how it works.

I'm not sure if the foot print on this, when the arms are fully collapsed in, is bigger or smaller than the seated row.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 16, 2022)

Getting this bar some time after my b-day...




__





						Loading…
					





					www.titan.fitness
				




Not sure how long it will take to ship.

Then I can angle my bench however for chest supported rows.

Will probably use it for bench press too.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I had thought about getting one, the only thing that stopped me was the fact that it wasn't unilateral. That, and I think a slight inward arc would be better than this based on some other machines I've used.
> 
> I have considered this piece from Titan, but have been on the fence about it for a year now. For the time being, I was using a board that goes across my spotter arms and use it to do seal rows instead.
> 
> ...


I agree..Titans gotten way overpriced..

Theres a few things I would change on two machines I got from them, but overall Im happy.
So hard to roll the dice and buy equipment without being able to physically see it first..

When I moved into my new house a couple years ago I decided to build my own gym because the local gym was crowded with kids. I also didnt have my old workout buddy i had went to the gym with for years anymore.

Between moving and all that goes with that and buying all the equipment, I had to be somewhat economical..It all adds up fast!


----------



## Yano (Sep 16, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> I agree..Titans gotten way overpriced..
> 
> Theres a few things I would change on two machines I got from them, but overall Im happy.
> So hard to roll the dice and buy equipment without being able to physically see it first..
> ...


Bought the Titan FID bench , its cheap 250 but when it came , two of the holes for the back pad werent even drilled out ,, no place to even put the god damn bolt ,, when i contated them they gave me shit about including photos and all this shit , told them i wasnt asking for a refund i was letting them know their product was made like shit and i wouldnt be shopping there any more.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 16, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Getting this bar some time after my b-day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have that bar, but I do have the cambered multi-grip bar. Works well for both bench press and doing rows.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> Bought the Titan FID bench , its cheap 250 but when it came , two of the holes for the back pad werent even drilled out ,, no place to even put the god damn bolt ,, when i contated them they gave me shit about including photos and all this shit , told them i wasnt asking for a refund i was letting them know their product was made like shit and i wouldnt be shopping there any more.


That sucks man.. Shitty they do business like that.. It makes no sense to not make the customer happy in that kind of situation.. The bad reviews they could get from that isnt worth it


----------



## Yano (Sep 16, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Thats sucks man.. Shitty they do businesss like that.. It makes no sense to not make the customer happy in that kind of situation.. The bad reviews they could get from that isnt worth it


next for me is texas deadlift bar , after using one at the meet im itching like a fucking junkie for one. shits in my head bad lol


----------



## eazy (Sep 17, 2022)

9/16 PM SESSION b

barbell row 275x10
roman chair back extension 60x10
plate raise 60x10
pull up BW x 11
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 60x9
trap bar farmers walk 350x8 trips

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/rqLGOB6




https://imgur.com/Rnz4vhn


----------



## PZT (Sep 17, 2022)

I always feel like you lift 21 times a week


----------



## Send0 (Sep 17, 2022)

PZT said:


> I always feel like you lift 21 times a week


He's a machine man. I'm convinced he was sent from the future by skynet. 🤣


----------



## eazy (Sep 17, 2022)

9/17/2022  

seated ohp 170x6
dips BW x 13 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 17 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 25 (failure)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 150x9
squat 450x1, 330x11
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk

food for 9/16
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 160

bw 222lbs



https://imgur.com/ZB3SoFi




https://imgur.com/CAseAuc


----------



## eazy (Sep 18, 2022)

9/17/2022 PM SESSION d

chest supported row 270x7
roman chair back extension 45x10
plate raise 45x10
pull up BW x 7
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 40x18
trap bar farmers walk 510 x 1.1 trip

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/Phsmsl0




https://imgur.com/tykelBy


----------



## eazy (Sep 18, 2022)

CUT LOG

week 6 (9/11-9/17) of 8 complete

blood pressure  9/12 110/68, 9/14 102/64, 9/16 112/68   rhr 78-74-76

bodyweight 7/31 255lbs, 8/7 246lbs, 8/13 236lbs, 8/20 229lbs
                      8/27 227lbs, 9/3 225lbs, 9/10 224lbs, 9/17 222lbs

average daily calories 802, carbs 0, fat 10, protein 152.

trained 7 days. 7.25 hours of cardio.  

for week 7 (9/18-9/24)

nutrition: PSMF. 800 calories  w/160g protein. 

training: 7 day RiR0. 

cardio: 8 hours


----------



## eazy (Sep 18, 2022)

9/18/2022   

decline bench 315x13
dips BW x  12 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 12 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 17 (failure)
hammer curl 25x12
rdl 185x10
squat 420x1, 350x3, 250x9
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/17
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 160

bw 223lbs



https://imgur.com/3uAf6vQ


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 18, 2022)

You bust your ass for sure. What I can never figure out is your macros vs total calories.


----------



## eazy (Sep 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I can never figure out is your macros vs total calories.



I agree. should be 200 protein.

I have 32 servings only 160 grams of protein but 800 calories.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## eazy (Sep 19, 2022)

9/18 PM SESSION c

db row 60x15
standing pull down 50x10
roman chair back extension 60x12
plate raise 45x11
pull up BW x 8
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 40x20
leg press 380x8

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/w3SX6RT


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 19, 2022)

eazy said:


> ten-minute jump rope session


I did like a 10 second jump rope session this afternoon to show my kid how to do it and I was wiped out. Ten minutes and I think I would just be toast. Nice work again!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I did like a 10 second jump rope session this afternoon to show my kid how to do it and I was wiped out. Ten minutes and I think I would just be toast. Nice work again!


They make weighted ropes too, that weigh like 1-2 lbs. Those wipe you out, pretty good stamina builder. 

High step jump rope is also pretty intense, even without a weighted rope.

Speed rope is fun to do too, and not nearly as exhausting. When you get really good at it, then it doesn't even look like your feet leave the ground because you get so efficient at the movement. Barely need to lift your feet.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> They make weighted ropes too, that weigh like 1-2 lbs. Those wipe you out, pretty good stamina builder.
> 
> High step jump rope is also pretty intense, even without a weighted rope.
> 
> Speed rope is fun to do too, and not nearly as exhausting. When you get really good at it, then it doesn't even look like your feet leave the ground because you get so efficient at the movement. Barely need to lift your feet.


Might be a consideration for fasted cardio for the next cut. We'll see. I'm guessing everything beats the damn demonstairs


----------



## eazy (Sep 19, 2022)

9/19/2022 

decline db bench 60x15
dips BW x  36 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 16 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 17 (failure)
hammer curl 25x20
rdl 135x15
squat 450x1, 300x15
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

10-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/18
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 160
bw 222lbs


----------



## eazy (Sep 19, 2022)

....


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

9/19 PM SESSION a

chest supported row 270x6
standing pull down 50x10
roman chair back extension 60x10
plate raise 45x10
pull up BW x 5
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 60x6
trap bar farmers walk 350x6 trips

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/S2tQOQK


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

9/20/2022

seated ohp 170x6
dips BW x  12 (failure)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 12 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 20 (failure)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 135x15
squat 300x15
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/19
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 160

bw 221lbs


----------



## Thewall (Sep 20, 2022)

Yo nice with the 36 dips. Looking good


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> 9/13/2022
> 
> seated ohp 165x7
> dips BW x  8 (failure)
> ...


I love your video collages,  works great with my adhd. 19 things happening at once.  PERFECT!


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> CUT LOG
> 
> week 6 (9/11-9/17) of 8 complete
> 
> ...


Fuckin awesome!  BTW, how are you getting your stats and keeping track? Do you own a scanner or something?


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> You bust your ass for sure. What I can never figure out is your macros vs total calories.


Humapro hack I think.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Humapro hack I think.



Yeah, you’re correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

Killing it Eazy. Strong as shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Fuckin awesome!  BTW, how are you getting your stats and keeping track? Do you own a scanner or something?


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> View attachment 28716
> 
> 
> View attachment 28717


And pricing seems cheap. Do you feel like they are super accurate?  How the hell can it figure fat composition and shit?


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> View attachment 28716
> 
> 
> View attachment 28717


I second the renpho scale. I love mine. 

And thanks for the BP cuff suggestion, been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 20, 2022)

Stickler said:


> And pricing seems cheap. Do you feel like they are super accurate?  How the hell can it figure fat composition and shit?


Not about accuracy, it's about trends, right?  Only thing that's 100% accurate is autopsy.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Not about accuracy, it's about trends, right?  Only thing that's 100% accurate is autopsy.


Fair. That was going to be the next question. If you are just tracking progress regardless of the actual status and finish point (i.e. always weigh yourself on the same scale to see changes even if it's off by a couple lbs you still know the change differential)


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

Stickler said:


> And pricing seems cheap. Do you feel like they are super accurate?  How the hell can it figure fat composition and shit?


They are not. 

The scale uses bioimpedance.  

My wife takes my blood pressure right after I use the machine.




As bomb said I use these tools to track trends.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> I always feel like you lift 21 times a week



For real. I check his log every few days. Most people you'll miss 1-2 workouts. This guy's done like 20 workouts. Lol


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> For real. I check his log every few days. Most people you'll miss 1-2 workouts. This guy's done like 20 workouts. Lol


I check it daily and there’s a new workout every time lol


----------



## eazy (Sep 21, 2022)

9/20 PM SESSION b

barbell row 280x10
standing pull down 50x10
roman chair back extension 60x10
plate raise 45x10
pull up BW x 8
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 60x9
leg press 380x10

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/QCUTOij


----------



## eazy (Sep 21, 2022)

9/21/2022  

decline bench 315x11
dips BW x  10 (failure)
db side laterals 25x10
pull-ups BW x 19 (failure)
inverted rows BW x 20 (failure)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 185x10
squat 240x7, 300x9
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/20
calories 806, carbs 0, fat 14, protein 160

bw 223lbs



https://imgur.com/1kG1plJ


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 21, 2022)

Eazy the Machine <--- new name for you


----------



## eazy (Sep 22, 2022)

9/21/2022 PM SESSION d

chest supported row 270x9
standing pull down 50x10
roman chair back extension 45x10
plate raise 45x10
pull up BW x 8
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 40x18
trap bar deadlift 350 x 16

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/A8BM4NL


----------



## Yano (Sep 22, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I did like a 10 second jump rope session this afternoon to show my kid how to do it and I was wiped out. Ten minutes and I think I would just be toast. Nice work again!


Get on the youtubez and check out some of the double dutch competitions , those ladies are amazing about the best is Toya Johnson


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> Get on the youtubez and check out some of the double dutch competitions , those ladies are amazing about the best is Toya Johnson


You watch some weird shit!!!  😆


----------



## Yano (Sep 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> You watch some weird shit!!!  😆


double dutch was big  when we were kids , my sisters and her friends used to do it for hours some times , when Bombshell said she tried jumping rope thats the first thing that popped into my head


----------



## eazy (Sep 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> Get on the youtubez



I've got 1 and 2 down working on 3 now. Going to 63.


----------



## eazy (Sep 22, 2022)

9/22/2022 

db decline press 60x15
dips BW x 17 
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 16
inverted rows BW x 22
hammer curl 25x15
rdl 185x8
squat 420x3, 250x16
cable calf raise 50
lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/21
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 160

bw 220lbs



https://imgur.com/QIFfWmP


----------



## eazy (Sep 23, 2022)

9/22 PM SESSION c

db row 60x15
standing pulldown 50x14
tricep pushdown 50x8
roman chair back extension 60x12
plate raise 45x11
pull up BW x 15
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 40x20
leg press 380x20

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/HisiWyk


----------



## eazy (Sep 23, 2022)

9/23/2022  

db decline press 60x17
dips BW x 14 (f)
db side laterals 25x10
push-up 106 (f)
hammer curl 25x15
rdl 135x15
squat 450x1, 250x11
cable calf raise 50
lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/22
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 160

bw 219lbs



https://imgur.com/4k8IyVI


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 23, 2022)

No bullshit...Two days ago I was feeling tired and was going to skip working out after work.. I came on here and seen you cranking away getting after it.  I said to myself, "alright go get it done".. I went and got it done


----------



## eazy (Sep 23, 2022)

9/23 PM SESSION a

chest supported row 200x10
standing pull down 70x4
standing tricep extension 70x8
roman chair back extension 60x10
plate raise 45x10
pull up BW x 9
db side laterals 25x12
trap bar farmers walk 300x8 trips

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/PHCE7G6




https://imgur.com/gAyldt8


----------



## eazy (Sep 24, 2022)

9/24/2022  

seated ohp 170x8
dips BW x 13 (f)
db side laterals 25x15
pull-ups BW x 17 (f)
inverted rows BW x 25 (f)
hammer curl 25x10
rdl 150x9
squat 420x1, 250x15
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk

food for 9/23
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 160

bw 219lbs


----------



## eazy (Sep 24, 2022)

9/24 PM SESSION b

barbell row 285x10
standing pull down 70x10
tricep pushdown 70x8
roman chair back extension 60x10
plate raise 45x11
pull up BW x 9
db side laterals 25x12
standing tricep extension 60x9
leg press 380x10

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/Okj7AJg


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> 9/24/2022
> 
> seated ohp 170x8
> dips BW x 13 (f)
> ...


Boom! You broke below 220#.

Nice work man


----------



## eazy (Sep 25, 2022)

CUT LOG

week 7 (9/18-9/24) of 8 complete

blood pressure  9/19 116/70, 9/21 108/64, 9/23 112/60  rhr 76-80-84

bodyweight 7/31 255lbs, 8/7 246lbs, 8/13 236lbs, 8/20 229lbs
                      8/27 227lbs, 9/3 225lbs, 9/10 224lbs, 9/17 222lbs
                      9/24 219lbs

average daily calories 801, carbs 0, fat 2, protein 160.

trained 7 days. 10 hours of cardio. 

for week 8 (9/25-10/1)

nutrition: PSMF. 800 calories  w/160g protein.

training: 7 day RiR0.

cardio: 8 hours


----------



## PZT (Sep 25, 2022)

@eazy not tryin get shown up by @Yano


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 25, 2022)

I’m still trying to wrap my head around how you are recovering from all this eating only 800 Cals a day. Blows my mind.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 25, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I’m still trying to wrap my head around how you are recovering from all this eating only 800 Cals a day. Blows my mind.


He doesn't need to recover, he's Eazy the Machine 🦾


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 25, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> He doesn't need to recover, he's Eazy the Machine 🦾


Eazy the Macheazy.


----------



## Yano (Sep 25, 2022)

PZT said:


> @eazy not tryin get shown up by @Yano


Easy work me right into the ground , wouldn't even be worth the price of admission.


----------



## eazy (Sep 25, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> how you are recovering


I'm not. 

I'm getting weaker. 

On 8/18 I squatted 420x9 it was easy and fast. On 9/22 I got 420x3 and had to stop.

I had to take 50lbs of the bar to make the same 8 farmers walk trips.

I am talking slower, walking slower (I usually have a bounce in my step and walk fast), foggy, having a hard time listening and understanding. run down and tired. I'll also never speak of any of this again. 

Prefer to frame it as I need some rest and I will get it in one week when week 8 of 8 is complete.


----------



## eazy (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Sep 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> View attachment 28922


Dedication beats the fuck out of motivation every damn time.


----------



## eazy (Sep 25, 2022)

9/25/2022   

decline bench 230x29, 320x5
dips BW x  12 (f)
db side laterals 25x20
pull-ups BW x 17 (f)
inverted rows BW x 23 (f)
hammer curl 25x12
rdl 185x10
squat 330x4, 250x7
cable calf raise 50
adductors lateral lunge  x20

15-minute seated row

3-mile walk 

food for 9/24
calories 800, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 160

bw 220lbs



https://imgur.com/jVUvF3e


----------



## eazy (Sep 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> Easy work me right into the ground , wouldn't even be worth the price of admission.


he's talking bodyweight.


----------



## eazy (Sep 25, 2022)

PZT said:


> @eazy not tryin get shown up by @Yano


he's got me.

on Oct 2 when I eat some bread and rice I'll rebound by 10lbs for weigh in Tuesday Oct 4


----------



## Yano (Sep 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> he's got me.
> 
> on Oct 2 when I eat some bread and rice I'll rebound by 10lbs for weigh in Tuesday Oct 4


I think I didn't appear to rebound so hard from dropping the drol to be honest , as ive been deflating I was reinflating so to speak so that might of kept my weight in roughly the same place as the water levels started to drop. Not real sciency but that's what I think went on to some degree.


----------



## eazy (Sep 26, 2022)

9/25/2022 PM SESSION d

chest supported row 200x6
standing pull down 60x5
tricep pushdown 50x8
standing tricep extension 40x18
roman chair back extension 45x10
plate raise 45x10
pull up BW x 4
db side laterals 25x12
trap bar deadlift 350 x 9

ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike



https://imgur.com/BE0YpxO


----------



## eazy (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Thewall (Sep 28, 2022)

Looking great easy. I think it is inevitable to get a little weaker. You don’t have the same leverages.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

I would fucking die doing all that jump roping. That’s what I need to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 1, 2022)

10/1/2022 RiR0_6

PULL A
chest supported row 280x6, 235x9
pull ups 19,14,8
hammer curl 35x6, 25x9
abs
calves

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 9/30
carbs 152, fat 82, protein 341
bw 226lbs


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 2, 2022)

Feel good to eat again?


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 2, 2022)

eazy said:


> 10/1/2022 RiR0_6
> 
> PULL A
> chest supported row 280x6, 235x9
> ...


Six pounds ain't so bad. Not to mention, I bet it feels pretty damn awesome to have some rice again


----------



## eazy (Oct 2, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Feel good to eat again?


Yes and I'll get another 2800-3500 today and then back to a deficit 10/2


----------



## eazy (Oct 2, 2022)

10/2/2022 RiR0_6

PUSH A
bench 300x10, 250x24
lat raise 35x15, 25x15
dip 15,15,15
abs
calves

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/1
carbs 283, fat 184, protein 382

bw 227lbs


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 2, 2022)

Are you doing a refees this weekend?


----------



## eazy (Oct 2, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Are you doing a refees this weekend?


all week I've been eating whatever I want. today is the last day. pray for me.   

breakfast this morning.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 2, 2022)

eazy said:


> all week I've been eating whatever I want. today is the last day. pray for me.
> 
> breakfast this morning.
> 
> View attachment 29310


That’s a meal right there 😍

A specimen like you has to eat bro.

What’s the plan after the cut?


----------



## eazy (Oct 2, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What’s the plan after the cut?


I don't know yet. 

My coach, who doesn't know he's my coach, but he's my coach said "don't talk to me again until your fattest body part is no longer fat"

So, new years, maybe valentines I'll find out what to do next.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 2, 2022)

eazy said:


> I don't know yet.
> 
> My coach, who doesn't know he's my coach, but he's my coach said "don't talk to me again until your fattest body part is no longer fat"
> 
> So, new years, maybe valentines I'll find out what to do next.


Sounds like someone on this board 🤔


----------



## eazy (Oct 2, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Sounds like someone on this board 🤔


best part is he wasn't even talking to me. the new user  receiving the instruction never came back. maybe he is off somewhere working the plan.

edited to add: not letting good advice go to waste.


----------



## Yano (Oct 2, 2022)

eazy said:


> I don't know yet.
> 
> My coach, who doesn't know he's my coach, but he's my coach said "don't talk to me again until your fattest body part is no longer fat"
> 
> So, new years, maybe valentines I'll find out what to do next.


I found dropping big chunks some times I had to hold a weight for a couple of weeks  with the new maintenance cals before weight would start to drop again like I wanted it to instead of just trickling off when I cut them back again.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 3, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Sounds like someone on this board 🤔


It’s that Humapro rep.


----------



## eazy (Oct 3, 2022)

10/3/2022 RiR0_6 

LEGS A
squat 420x6, 330x9, 280x12
rdl 185x9,135x12
abs
calves

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/2
carbs 248, fat 190, protein 417

bw 228lbs


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 3, 2022)

Almost 10 lbs of water and glycogen gain. How’s the strength been?


----------



## eazy (Oct 3, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How’s the strength been?


I was down to 420x1. easy 6 today.


----------



## eazy (Oct 4, 2022)

10/4/2022 

REST

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/3
carbs 240, fat 166, protein 401

bw 227lbs


----------



## eazy (Oct 5, 2022)

10/5/2022 RiR0_6

PULL B
chest supported row 280x7, 235x13
lat pull down 140x6, 100x9
db curl 35x6, 25x9
abs
calves

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/4
carbs 157, fat 115, protein 410
bw 227lbs


----------



## eazy (Oct 6, 2022)

10/5 PM SESSION

standing tricep extension 40x13
tricep pushdown 50x8
standing pulldown 50x12
roman chair back extension 60x10
plate raise 45x10
trap bar deadlift 420x12

one mile run 60lb vest
ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike


----------



## eazy (Oct 6, 2022)

10/6/2022  RiR0_6

PUSH B
overhead press 160x6, 140x10
fly 35x6, 25x10
db bench 60x9, 60x9
abs
calves

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk

food for 10/5
carbs 168, fat 59, protein 411

bw 229lbs


----------



## eazy (Oct 7, 2022)

10/6 PM SESSION

standing tricep extension 40x17
tricep pushdown 50x9
standing pulldown 50x11
roman chair back extension 60x8
plate raise 45x8
trap bar farmers walk 420x8 trips


ten-minute jump rope session
thirty minutes recumbent bike


----------



## eazy (Oct 7, 2022)

10/7/2022  RiR0_6

LEGS B
leg press 380x6, 270x9
leg curl 90x6, 70x9
abs
calves

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/6
carbs 160, fat 131, protein 405

bw 227lbs


----------



## eazy (Oct 7, 2022)

@IronSoul   consider me inspired.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 7, 2022)

eazy said:


> @IronSoul   consider me inspired.
> 
> View attachment 29634


😳 I would have to save for 6 months to justify that


----------



## eazy (Oct 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> 😳 I would have to save for 6 months to justify that


I've waited my whole life to be twice your age.

Gets better.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 7, 2022)

eazy said:


> I've waited my whole life to be twice your age.
> 
> Gets better.


I sure hope so 😂


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

eazy said:


> @IronSoul consider me inspired.
> 
> View attachment 29634



Hell yeah brother. That’s awesome. Can’t wait to see your strong ass throw these around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> throw these around.


I can't wait to watch the little best buy guy wrestle them off the cart and into the car for my curbside delivery.

60's gave him hell.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

eazy said:


> I can't wait to watch the little best buy guy wrestle them off the cart and into the car for my curbside delivery.
> 
> 60's gave him hell.



Hahahahah I’m fucking dead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 7, 2022)

10/7 PM SESSION

standing tricep extension 40x25
tricep pushdown 50x15
standing pulldown 50x14
roman chair back extension 45x15
plate raise 45x12
trap bar farmers walk 150lbs for 1 mile

ten-minute jump rope session


----------



## eazy (Oct 8, 2022)

10/8/2022 RiR0_6

REST

10-minute rope session

6-mile walk 

food for 10/7
carbs 207, fat 105, protein 554

bw 227lbs


----------



## eazy (Oct 9, 2022)

10/9/2022 JP FB A

Barbell Flat Bench Press 315x6
ohp 160x10
cable push down 30x19
barbell row 225x14
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 25x16
single arm tricep push down 20x10
barbell curl 75x10
leg curl 45x4
squat 240x21
leg press 200x17
leg extension 25x12
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/8
carbs 78, fat 53, protein 431
bw 226lbs


----------



## eazy (Oct 10, 2022)

10/10/2022  JB FB B

db press 60x18
Seated Barbell Press 140x13
Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Extension 35x26
db row 60x20
Seated Arnold Press 25x15
single arm tricep push down 20x12
db curl 25x12
rdl 185x6
squat 330x6
leg press 380x6
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 60x10

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/9
carbs 174, fat 12, protein 467

bw 227lbs


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

First good thread I’ve read today. Look at that body weight dude. Holy shit. Keep killing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 11, 2022)

thanks @Trendkill needed a compound tricep focused movement. 

SSB JM Press will work for this? 

added to my to do list.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 11, 2022)

eazy said:


> thanks @Trendkill needed a compound tricep focused movement.
> 
> SSB JM Press will work for this?
> 
> ...


Yessir. One of the best movements there is for the tris. Doing it with the SSB helps keep it in the right groove and the larger diameter of the bar is an extra bonus. Go heavy on em.


----------



## eazy (Oct 11, 2022)

10/11/2022 JP FB C

incline bench 100x12 
seated db press 60x6
SSB JM Press 60x10
chest supported row 230x6
fly 25x20
single arm tricep push down 20x8
preacher curl 90x9
db rdl 60x15
squat 240x20
leg press 200x20
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/10
carbs 174, fat 10, protein 428

bw 225lbs


----------



## eazy (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## IronSoul (Oct 11, 2022)

How are you liking this approach to training so far? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How are you liking this approach to training so far?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the RiR0 7 for 8 weeks. It is essentially the same thing.

The difference is I did the same movements everyday. 

This calls for 4 different sessions with a different movement each day before repeating.

To answer your question I prefer full body to anything I've ever done. 

I'll give this some time, but I'm lazy and I like doing the same thing everyday on autopilot. 

I also now understand why RiR0 picked certain movements and why they were in that particular order so I'll be able to swap things in I'm not good at like the ssb jm press to keep it interesting.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 11, 2022)

eazy said:


> I did the RiR0 7 for 8 weeks. It is essentially the same thing.
> 
> The difference is I did the same movements everyday.
> 
> ...



Good stuff man. I’ve been interested in what you thought. Glad it’s all going well. The man knows what he’s doing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 12, 2022)

10/12/2022 JP FB D

Push-Up 106
fly 35x10 
dip bw x 32
ntrl pullups bw x 15
One-Arm Cable Raise 5x10
single arm tricep push down 20x10
cable curl 20x10
rdl 185x10
squat 330x10
leg press 380x10
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 60x11

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/11
carbs 201, fat 12, protein 439
bw 226lbs


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2022)

Was this 106 consecutive push ups?


----------



## eazy (Oct 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Was this 106 consecutive push ups?


yes


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2022)

eazy said:


> yes


 Damn.


----------



## eazy (Oct 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Damn.



it's an app and 6 week program. 









						The 100 pushups training program
					

The 100 pushups training program. Strengthen and sculpt your arms, abs, chest and glutes by training to do 100 consecutive push-ups in six weeks.




					hundredpushups.com
				




really works.


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2022)

Those training programs for push ups actually work. I got up to like 75 along time ago using one


----------



## eazy (Oct 13, 2022)

10/13/2022 JP FB A

Barbell Flat Bench Press 300x7
ohp 165x8
cable push-down rope 35x19
barbell row 230x16
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 35x20
single arm tricep push down 25x15
barbell curl 80x10 
leg curl 45x15
squat 245x20
leg press 250x25
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/12
carbs 148, fat 16, protein 494
bw 227lbs


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 13, 2022)

eazy said:


> 10/13/2022 JP FB A
> 
> Barbell Flat Bench Press 300x7
> ohp 165x8
> ...


I was just asking about this 😂 how long did the workout take you?


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 13, 2022)

You're crazy strong Eazy. Nice work today.


----------



## eazy (Oct 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I was just asking about this 😂 how long did the workout take you?


I replied to you over there. 45 minutes to 1 hour 15 minutes.

My space is a mess and I spend/waste time moving things around and getting bars.


----------



## eazy (Oct 14, 2022)

10/14/2022  JP FB B

db press 60x15
Seated Barbell Press 145x15
Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Extension 35x20
db row 60x17
Seated Arnold Press 25x12
single arm tricep push down 20x16
db curl 25x12
rdl 185x15
squat 335x22
leg press 385x18
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 60x10

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/13
carbs 138, fat 39, protein 538

bw 229lbs


----------



## eazy (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 15, 2022)

eazy said:


> View attachment 30232
> 
> 
> View attachment 30233


This dude is suggesting a 20 hour fast daily?

Id kill by the 5th hour


----------



## eazy (Oct 15, 2022)

No matter what anyone says, just show up and do the work. 

If they praise you, show up and do the work.

If they criticize you, show up and do the work. 

If no one even notices you, show up and do the work. 

Keep showing up, doing the work.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 15, 2022)

that is an interesting diet


----------



## eazy (Oct 15, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> that is an interesting diet


at least you didn't tell me it's garbage and I'm doing it all wrong


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 15, 2022)

When it comes to diet only you know best. I have a very strange diet myself though not as weird as it used to be

Eating that way, you'll probably lose a lot of water weight


----------



## eazy (Oct 15, 2022)

10/15/2022 JP FB C

incline bench 140x10
seated db press 25x9 (left), 60x9 (right)
JM Press 90x10
chest supported row 300x7
fly 25x14
single arm tricep push down 25x14
preacher curl 95x10
db rdl 60x13
squat 245x24
leg press 210x20
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/14
carbs 74, fat 84, protein 534

bw 227lbs


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 15, 2022)

Do you have a nerve issue in the left shoulder?


----------



## eazy (Oct 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Do you have a nerve issue in the left shoulder?



No. 

Last year, on left arm, I tore supraspinatus tendon and bicep at the shoulder. never had the surgery. 

I have a hard time getting db's up and into position. by the time I got it up the 60 felt off, I put it down and grabbed a 25.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 15, 2022)

eazy said:


> No.
> 
> Last year, on left arm, I tore supraspinatus tendon and bicep at the shoulder. never had the surgery.
> 
> I have a hard time getting db's up and into position. by the time I got it up the 60 felt off, I put it down and grabbed a 25.


I completely forgot about that injury. Does it give you problems on any other lifts or just the heavy dumbbell stuff?


----------



## eazy (Oct 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> just the heavy dumbbell stuff


just the db's.

I'd never used them before so it's awkward. Haven't had them long.

I pick up 90's on Tuesday. I'm sure I can rock back and chest press it, I don't know how to get it in position to overhead press it.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 16, 2022)

eazy said:


> just the db's.
> 
> I'd never used them before so it's awkward. Haven't had them long.
> 
> I pick up 90's on Tuesday. I'm sure I can rock back and chest press it, I don't know how to get it in position to overhead press it.


It’s gets awkward at that weight. Maybe look into something like this:









						Mad Spotter ™ Pro (Pair)
					

Max your dumbbell presses without a spotter. Don't leave gains on the table. Load up your dumbbells without risking your shoulders. No spotter required.




					themadspotter.com


----------



## eazy (Oct 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It’s gets awkward at that weight. Maybe look into something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## TiredandHot (Oct 16, 2022)

eazy said:


> Perfect. Thank you.


Just wanted to stop in and say you're doing great man. You have been very consistent and are a beast. Keep things up!


----------



## eazy (Oct 16, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say you're doing great man. You have been very consistent and are a beast. Keep things up!


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## eazy (Oct 16, 2022)

10/16/2022 JP FB D

Push-Up 103
fly 35x10
dip bw x 15
ntrl pullups bw x 14
One-Arm Cable Raise 5x15
single arm tricep push down 15x10
cable curl 20x12
rdl 205x6
squat 350x14
leg press 400x17
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 60x15

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/15
carbs 230, fat 82, protein 380
bw 226lbs


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

10/17/2022 JP FB A

Barbell Flat Bench Press 280x14
ohp 140x4
cable push-down rope 40x13
barbell row 275x10
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 35x13
single arm tricep push down 15x13
barbell curl 75x10
leg curl 45x15
squat 250x20
leg press 260x25
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/16
carbs 223, fat 49, protein 391
bw 227lbs


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> 10/17/2022 JP FB A
> 
> Barbell Flat Bench Press 280x14
> ohp 140x4
> ...



That bench though!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 17, 2022)

@easy how are you liking that JP program?  

I’m thinking about giving it a try after I’ve finished my PL training over the winter and my strength is (hopefully) at its peak.


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> @easy how are you liking that JP program?
> 
> I’m thinking about giving it a try after I’ve finished my PL training over the winter and my strength is (hopefully) at its peak.


I prefer RiR0's version that he designed for me based on the equipment I have. I ran that for 8 weeks.

JP's program is better suited for someone who goes to a real gym and has access to machines that would make picking 4 different movements over the a-d sessions better.

tldr: best suited for person with access to a gym


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> I prefer RiR0's version that he designed for me based on the equipment I have. I ran that for 8 weeks.
> 
> JP's program is better suited for someone who goes to a real gym and has access to machines that would make picking 4 different movements over the a-d sessions better.
> 
> tldr: best suited for person with access to a gym


My gym is commercial but it’s pretty well-equipped so I’ll have to try it out.  I’ve always enjoyed low volume, max effort training.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> 10/17/2022 JP FB A
> 
> Barbell Flat Bench Press 280x14
> ohp 140x4
> ...


You still using a football bar for all your pressing?


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

quackattack said:


> You still using a football bar for all your pressing?


yes


----------



## quackattack (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> yes


Makes that bench press set even more impressive.


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Makes that bench press set even more impressive.


ngl I'm very curious what I can bench right now with a regular barbell and the monolift I added  to my rack, makes benching easier. 

I used to waste a lot of energy trying to get the barbell un-racked and stay tight.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> ngl I'm very curious what I can bench right now with a regular barbell and the monolift I added  to my rack, makes benching easier.
> 
> I used to waste a lot of energy trying to get the barbell un-racked and stay tight.


Would love to see you hit the elusive 4 plates.  Got to think 280x14 with a football bar puts in you in that territory.


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Would love to see you hit the elusive 4 plates.  Got to think 280x14 with a football bar puts in you in that territory.


we may never know. 

not pressing anything I can't do for at least a triple.


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

meal prep complete


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> meal prep complete
> 
> View attachment 30510


That looks good.

How are you feeling adding in more calories?


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> That looks good.
> 
> How are you feeling adding in more calories?


stronger, however, it's a hassle. shopping, cooking, cleaning up.

it's easier to not eat.


----------



## eazy (Oct 18, 2022)

https://imgur.com/RzvMR69


----------



## eazy (Oct 18, 2022)

10/18/2022  JP FB B

rdl 185x15
squat 420x1, 510x1, 350x21
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 60x10
db press 90x6
Seated Barbell Press 120x11
Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Extension 40x15
db row 90x11
Seated Arnold Press 25x11
single arm tricep push down 20x20
db curl 25x15


10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/17
carbs 221, fat 70, protein 359

bw 227lbs



https://imgur.com/c5aVkBA


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 18, 2022)

eazy said:


> https://imgur.com/RzvMR69


That look of pain, confusion, and generally distraught says it all.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 18, 2022)

Killing it, buddy!


----------



## eazy (Oct 19, 2022)

10/19/2022 JP FB C

incline bench 140x11
seated db press 25x10
JM Press 90x10
chest supported row 305x6
fly 25x11
single arm tricep push down 25x30
preacher curl 115x10
db rdl 90x6
squat 450x3, 260x20
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/18
carbs 229, fat 18, protein 436

bw 229lbs



https://imgur.com/NTYPvZb




https://imgur.com/oXnIVtn


----------



## eazy (Oct 19, 2022)

@Trendkill 

madspotters are in. 

thank you again. 

zipties because the velcro wraparound they come with are too small.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> @Trendkill
> 
> madspotters are in.
> 
> ...


Nice! but bummer the velcro straps are too small.  Hit up Home Depot and see if they have a solution. Lemme know how they work.


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

10/20/2022 JP FB D

rdl 205x10
squat 420x2, 355x10
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 60x15
Push-Up 103
fly 35x10
dip bw x 16
ntrl pullups bw x 17
One-Arm Cable Raise 5x15
single arm tricep push down 30x20
cable curl 25x20


10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/19
carbs 134, fat 14, protein 428
bw 227lbs



https://imgur.com/Uzo1eDy


----------



## eazy (Oct 21, 2022)

10/21/2022 JP FB A

Barbell Flat Bench Press 290x15
ohp 140x11
cable push-down rope 45x20
barbell row 280x9
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 35x16
single arm tricep push down 30x14
barbell curl 80x8
leg curl 45x15
squat 260x17
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/20
carbs 154, fat 39, protein 434
bw 228lbs


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

Do the elbow sleeves help with tendonitis or are you wearing them for a different reason?


----------



## eazy (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Do the elbow sleeves help with tendonitis


yes. while wearing them I have no symptoms during or after training.


----------



## eazy (Oct 23, 2022)

10/23/2022  JP FB B

rdl 185x15
squat 420x6
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
db press 90x9
Seated Barbell Press 120x10
Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Extension 40x11
db row 90x6
Seated Arnold Press 25x12
single arm tricep push down 20x20
db curl 25x15

10-minute rope session

3-mile walk 

food for 10/22
carbs 157, fat 50, protein 408

bw 227lbs



https://imgur.com/L4UdgEI


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 23, 2022)

Still a monster. Still a machine. You never cease to amaze and inspire me Eazy


----------



## TiredandHot (Oct 24, 2022)

eazy said:


> 10/23/2022  JP FB B
> 
> rdl 185x15
> squat 420x6
> ...


I'm just now seeing your macros and 400 plus protein, dang. Is a lot of that protein powder or mostly whole foods?


----------



## eazy (Oct 24, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I'm just now seeing your macros and 400 plus protein, dang. Is a lot of that protein powder or mostly whole foods?



1-2lbs of meat, egg whites, shake with every meal


----------



## eazy (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Novaflex (Oct 24, 2022)

Bro I woulda sent you mind for free 🤣 I bought those things and I hate them. Maybe I put the DB’s in wrong, idk. But they feel weird


eazy said:


> @Trendkill
> 
> madspotters are in.
> 
> ...


----------



## eazy (Oct 29, 2022)

10/29/2022  JP FB B

rdl 185x15
squat 330x1, 420x2, 330x3
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
db press 90x9
Seated Barbell Press 120x10
cable Overhead Triceps Extension 35x11
db row 90x9
Seated Arnold Press 25x12
single arm tricep push down 50x15
db curl 25x15

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/770XNzS




https://imgur.com/xcUen3R


----------



## eazy (Oct 29, 2022)

who gets stapled by a dumbbell, this guy



https://imgur.com/G6sUf7d


----------



## Send0 (Oct 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> who gets stapled by a dumbbell, this guy
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/G6sUf7d


man, the only reason I want to move away from my power blocks is for those safety hooks that people use with dumbbells.

Are those just hooks on both end, or does it lock in place on the dumbell side?


----------



## Send0 (Oct 29, 2022)

nevermind.. I see you were able to just pull it off. Looks like it clips tightly in place?


----------



## eazy (Oct 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> hooks on both end


 hooks on both sides, no lock. set db in there and hold it all together.












						Mad Spotter ™ Pro (Pair)
					

Max your dumbbell presses without a spotter. Don't leave gains on the table. Load up your dumbbells without risking your shoulders. No spotter required.




					themadspotter.com


----------



## Send0 (Oct 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> hooks on both sides, no lock. set db in there and hold it all together.
> 
> View attachment 31363
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hate to be annoying... but if you wouldn't mind then could you measure the width of that? Whenever you have time of course. I'm guessing the width is 4.5", but the wording on the website leaves me guessing (I'm not smart. lol)

I'm wishfully curious if I can get it to fit inside my power blocks.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 29, 2022)

That's how you know you went to total failure 😉 glad you're still okay 👍


----------



## CJ (Oct 30, 2022)

eazy said:


> who gets stapled by a dumbbell, this guy
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/G6sUf7d


Now that's BEYOND FAILURE training right there!!!


----------



## eazy (Oct 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm guessing the width is 4.5"


from the outside of the lips it's 4 and 3/8.

inside the lip end to end is only 4 inches.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 30, 2022)

eazy said:


> from the outside of the lips it's 4 and 3/8.
> 
> inside the lip end to end is only 4 inches.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Time for me to measure the blocks!


----------



## eazy (Oct 30, 2022)

10/30/2022 JP FB C

incline bench 155x9
seated db press 40x12
JM Press 135x6
chest supported row 360x4
fly 40x13
single arm tricep push down 50x15
preacher curl 135x14
db rdl 90x15
squat 470x1, 330x1, 240x12
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/RrkZuCB




https://imgur.com/uTvwXc7


----------



## Send0 (Oct 30, 2022)

How do you like that chest supported row? Don't you also have a cable tower? If so then how does it compare to doing seated cable rows?


----------



## eazy (Oct 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> How do you like that chest supported row?


It's just ok. I need to learn not to cheat. I lean back and pull, defeats the purpose?



Send0 said:


> Don't you also have a cable tower? If so then how does it compare to doing seated cable rows?


Yes, however never tried a seated cable row, yet. I will when it's time to switch out the movements.


I use the tower in place of the PT rubber bands for shoulder warm up, cable ab crunch, and tricep push downs.


----------



## eazy (Oct 31, 2022)

10/31/2022 JP FB D

rdl 205x10
squat 420x5
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x15
Push-Up 106
fly 35x12
dip bw x 13
ntrl pullups bw x  12
One-Arm Cable Raise 15x17 
single arm tricep push down 50x18
cable curl 50x12



https://imgur.com/piZhF0m


----------



## eazy (Nov 1, 2022)

11/1/2022 JP FB A

Barbell Flat Bench Press 300x11
ohp 150x6
cable push-down bar 65x11
barbell row 295x6
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 40x16
single arm tricep push down 55x12
cable curl 70x12
leg curl 45x5
squat 330x10
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/Mcx58Rr


----------



## eazy (Nov 2, 2022)

11/2/2022  JP FB B

rdl 250x6
squat 420x1, 480x1, 350x6
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
db press 90x11
seated Barbell Press 125x7
cable Overhead Triceps Extension 40x10
db row 90x9
Seated Arnold Press 35x10
single arm tricep push down 60x10
db curl 40x10

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/2vZaMoV


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 2, 2022)

Have you been increasing the weights if you hit 9 or do you push for more reps till with the same weight the next week


----------



## eazy (Nov 2, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> increasing the weights


I go up by 5lbs.

 light (15-25)   when I can do 26

heavy (6-10)  when I can do 11

single joint (8-12)  when I can do 13


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 2, 2022)

480 is badass man.


----------



## eazy (Nov 3, 2022)

11/3/2022 JP FB C

incline bench 155x9
seated db press 60x5
dip +50x5
chest supported row 360x5
fly 40x10
single arm tricep push down 60x10
preacher curl 150x12
db rdl 90x15
squat 240x24
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/06LoGHR


----------



## eazy (Nov 4, 2022)

11/4/2022 JP FB D

rdl 250x6
squat 420x5
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x15
Push-Up 102
fly 25x12
dip bw x 15
ntrl pullups bw x 16
One-Arm Cable Raise 20x12
single arm tricep push down 55x12
one arm cable curl 20x10

2-mile walk



https://imgur.com/iqJgfsc


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 4, 2022)

How are you liking the new programming?


----------



## eazy (Nov 4, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> How are you liking the new programming?


meh

I am the laziest hardworking person you may ever meet.

I prefer my RiR0 full body that I was running before this. It's the same thing everyday. Autopilot, no thinking. and he picked the movements. 

Right now I wonder if some of the movements are even working the muscle group it's supposed to.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 4, 2022)

eazy said:


> meh
> 
> I am the laziest hardworking person you may ever meet.
> 
> ...


If you want I can DM you my split to compare


----------



## eazy (Nov 4, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> If you want I can DM you my split to compare


Sir, that sounds like more work. 

seriously, you post it. I'm watching.


----------



## eazy (Nov 4, 2022)

@DEADlifter 

RiR0 made me a fullbody program based on the equipment I have.

The JP program would be amazing for someone who goes to a nice gym. There are all these machines to choose from to do the different movements. for example...

lat bias movement, upper back thickness focused, side delt isolation movement, tricep isolation movement, abs, quads, calves


----------



## eazy (Nov 7, 2022)

11/7/2022 JP FB A

Barbell Flat Bench Press 305x12
ohp 150x6
cable push-down bar 70x9
barbell row 300x9
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 40x8
single arm tricep push down 55x15
cable curl 70x12
leg curl 45x5
squat 240x20
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk


----------



## eazy (Nov 8, 2022)

11/8/2022  JP FB B

rdl 250x6
squat 420x3, 330x1
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
db press 90x13
seated Barbell Press 125x11
cable Overhead Triceps Extension 40x10 
db row 90x9
Seated Arnold Press 25x10
single arm tricep push down 40x10
db curl 25x10

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/LHFe778




https://imgur.com/0foCPwd




https://imgur.com/UE4jymN


----------



## eazy (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## eazy (Nov 9, 2022)

11/9/2022 JP FB C

incline bench 155x17
seated db press 60x7
dip +90x4
chest supported row 360x5
fly 40x10
single arm tricep push down 50x12
preacher curl 160x5
db rdl 90x15
squat 240x17
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/O0vrLeF


----------



## eazy (Nov 10, 2022)

11/10/2022 JP FB D

rdl 250x6
squat 500x1, 350x5
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
Push-Up 109
fly 25x12
dip bw x 27
ntrl pullups bw x 17
One-Arm Cable Raise 20x20
single arm tricep push down 50x20
one arm cable curl 20x15

2-mile walk



https://imgur.com/fTTxsg3


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 10, 2022)

eazy said:


> rdl 250x6
> squat 500x1


👀 dang Eazy 👏👏


----------



## eazy (Nov 10, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> 👀 dang Eazy 👏👏


not as crazy as your leg day, but it will do.

I'm trying to catch quack on the RDL. I may never.









						Quackattack's Unimpressive Journal
					

I like it.  The heavy lower body days are definitely tough though.  Feel pretty burnt out by the time I'm doing the upper body work.  How are you liking it?  I’m enjoying it. I feel the same way about heavy lower days.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## quackattack (Nov 10, 2022)

eazy said:


> not as crazy as your leg day, but it will do.
> 
> I'm trying to catch quack on the RDL. I may never.
> 
> ...


You can’t let me have one lift


----------



## PZT (Nov 10, 2022)

eazy said:


> View attachment 31763
> 
> 
> View attachment 31765


Even if it does, just tell them you move fkin weight. That’s just what you do


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 10, 2022)

Your lower back is strong as fuck. Impressive!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 10, 2022)

eazy said:


> not as crazy as your leg day


Which one? 🤣🤣

Quack's journal always makes me laugh. "Unimpressive" HA! I'm pretty impressed @quackattack


----------



## eazy (Nov 12, 2022)

11/12/2022 JP FB A

Barbell Flat Bench Press 305x9
ohp 150x10
cable push-down bar 60x10
barbell row 300x8
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 40x12 
single arm tricep push down 50x18
cable curl 50x14
leg curl 45x5
squat 240x26
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk



https://imgur.com/9gzPFJ4


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 12, 2022)

As usual, you stay consistent with your training. And even ask other guys who haven't posted recently to help them not fall away...you da man!


----------



## eazy (Nov 13, 2022)

11/13/2022  JP FB B

rdl 250x7
squat 420x1, 330x9
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
db bench 90x12
seated Barbell Press 130x12
cable Overhead Triceps Extension 50x13
db row 90x9
Seated Arnold Press 25x12
single arm tricep push down 50x11
db curl 25x13

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/yqsgVzO




https://imgur.com/JXEjMOK


----------



## eazy (Nov 14, 2022)

11/14/2022 JP FB C

incline bench 165x16
seated db press 60x8
dip +90x2
chest supported row 360x6
fly 25x13
single arm tricep push down 50x20
preacher curl 160x8
db rdl 90x15
squat 250x20
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/x5V0kqJ


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 14, 2022)

Your work ethic is always inspiring as fuck

How’s the physique looking?


----------



## eazy (Nov 14, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> work ethic is always inspiring as fuck


thank you



Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How’s the physique looking?


I'm fat again. I'll give it 2-5 more lbs and go back on a diet.

pic from yesterday


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 14, 2022)

eazy said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> I'm fat again. I'll give it 2-5 more lbs and go back on a diet.
> ...



You’re a fucking monster bro, in the best way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 14, 2022)

Do you use knee wraps or sleeves? Thinking about adding them to my leg days but not sure which direction to go


----------



## eazy (Nov 14, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Do you use knee wraps or sleeves?


I use STRONG KNEE SLEEVES on both my knees and elbows.









						STrong Knee Sleeves
					

The STrong Knee Sleeves provides compression with strong rebound to allow a lifter to take on max weights with confidence. Our knee sleeves are used by the best powerlifters, strongmen, weightlifters, crossfitters, and bodybuilders all over the world.




					markbellslingshot.com


----------



## Cornholio (Nov 14, 2022)

eazy said:


> I use STRONG KNEE SLEEVES on both my knees and elbows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look good! A lot nicer than what I use. I've added them to my Xmas list.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 14, 2022)

eazy said:


> I use STRONG KNEE SLEEVES on both my knees and elbows.


Thank you!  Also adding to the list 😊


----------



## Thewall (Nov 15, 2022)

How do you like those mad spotters for db shoulder presses


----------



## eazy (Nov 15, 2022)

Thewall said:


> How do you like those mad spotters for db shoulder presses


best $75 I've spent on equipment.

waste energy trying to get into position, not to mention the risk of injury.


----------



## eazy (Nov 15, 2022)

11/15/2022 JP FB D

rdl 250x10
squat 420x1, 450x5
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
Push-Up 101
fly 25x12
dip bw x 18
ntrl pullups bw x 22
One-Arm Cable Raise 25x13
single arm tricep push down 50x15
one arm cable curl 25x11

2-mile walk



https://imgur.com/3RI5YTT


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 15, 2022)

450 x 5 good lawd EZ. Great shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Nov 16, 2022)

11/16/2022 JP FB A

Barbell Flat Bench Press 305x13
ohp 155x13
cable push-down bar 50x11
barbell row 300x10
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 40x12
single arm tricep push down 50x15
cable curl 50x12
leg curl 45x10
squat 250x18
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk



https://imgur.com/qjWHEw9


----------



## eazy (Nov 17, 2022)

https://imgur.com/sxaFl3m


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 17, 2022)

Not fat just strong


----------



## eazy (Nov 17, 2022)

11/17/2022  JP FB B

rdl 250x8
squat 420x1, 350x9
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
db bench 90x0, 60x19
seated Barbell Press 140x15
cable Overhead Triceps Extension 50x14
db row 90x10
Seated Arnold Press 25x14
single arm tricep push down 50x15
db curl 25x13

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/wlXWigf


----------



## eazy (Nov 18, 2022)

11/18/2022 JP FB C

incline bench 170x17
seated db press 60x10
dip +90x6
chest supported row 360x8
fly 35x15
single arm tricep push down 40x20
preacher curl 180x10
db rdl 90x8
squat 260x20
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/FpeMatg


----------



## eazy (Nov 19, 2022)

11/19/2022 JP FB D

rdl 250x10
squat 420x1, 475x5
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
Push-Up 109
fly 25x12
dip bw x 36
ntrl pullups bw x 18
One-Arm Cable Raise 25x15
single arm tricep push down 40x14
one arm cable curl 25x11

2-mile walk



https://imgur.com/ofcmpyD


----------



## eazy (Nov 20, 2022)

11/20/2022 JP FB A

Barbell Flat Bench Press 315x9
ohp 160x10
cable push-down bar 50x15
barbell row 315x9
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 40x13
single arm tricep push down 40x20
cable curl 50x11
leg curl 45x10
squat 240x18
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk



https://imgur.com/G9ji6Sn


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> 11/20/2022 JP FB A
> 
> Barbell Flat Bench Press 315x9
> ohp 160x10
> ...


You continue to kill it. Do you ever have any off days?


----------



## eazy (Nov 20, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Do you ever have any off days?


I try to. Can't do it.

It sets the tone for my day. I'll eat right. I'll make better choices. I'll be pleasant, even if they don't deserve it, because I feel powerful.

I know I'm doing it wrong, never going to get as big or strong as possible cause I don't rest right.

Every couple months once I feel run down, I'll take a full week off.


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> I try to. Can't do it.
> 
> It sets the tone for my day. I'll eat right. I'll make better choices. I'll be pleasant, even if they don't deserve it, because I feel powerful.
> 
> ...


That's great, I figured you would struggle to recover but apparently not a problem.


----------



## eazy (Nov 21, 2022)

11/21/2022  JP FB B

rdl 250x10
squat 420x1, 350x9
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
db bench 90x9
seated Barbell Press 145x9
cable Overhead Triceps Extension 50x15
db row 90x15
Seated Arnold Press 25x13
single arm tricep push down 40x22
db curl 25x15

2-mile walk


----------



## quackattack (Nov 21, 2022)

eazy said:


> View attachment 32268


You sick fuck.


----------



## eazy (Nov 22, 2022)

11/22/2022 JP FB C

incline bench 175x15
seated db press 60x8
dip +45x16
chest supported row 180x15
fly 35x12
single arm tricep push down 40x20
barbell curl 50x20
db rdl 60x15
squat 150x15
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 22, 2022)

eazy said:


> 11/22/2022 JP FB C
> 
> incline bench 175x15
> seated db press 60x8
> ...


You fucking beast.


----------



## Cornholio (Nov 22, 2022)

Wow, an 84 hour fast?! And working out during it? That's hardcore. I can barely make it 16 hours when I try.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 22, 2022)

Cornholio said:


> Wow, an 84 hour fast?! And working out during it? That's hardcore. I can barely make it 16 hours when I try.


I hardly make it 16 minutes. Eazy is the beast of all beasts.


----------



## eazy (Nov 23, 2022)

11/23/2022 JP FB D

rdl 250x10
squat 420x1, 500x1, 420x7
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
Push-Up 106
fly 25x17
dip +45 x 8
ntrl pullups +45 x 9
One-Arm Cable Raise 25x13
single arm tricep push down 40x22
one arm cable curl 25x15

2-mile walk



https://imgur.com/acOIYkS


----------



## eazy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## eazy (Nov 24, 2022)

11/24/2022 JP FB A

Barbell Flat Bench Press 350x3
ohp 165x6
cable push-down bar 50x15
barbell row 405x4
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 60x10
single arm tricep push down 40x20
cable curl 50x17
leg curl 45x20
squat 150x26
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk



https://imgur.com/16clUKS


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> View attachment 32368


So how did you break your fast?


----------



## eazy (Nov 25, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> So how did you break your fast?


Tuna sandwich, pie, ice cream


----------



## eazy (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Cornholio (Nov 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> Tuna sandwich, pie, ice cream


Interesting combination but I approve.


----------



## eazy (Nov 25, 2022)

11/25/2022  JP FB B

rdl 250x10
squat 420x1, 500x5
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
db bench 90x9
seated Barbell Press 145x9
cable Overhead Triceps Extension 40x10
db row 90x10
Seated Arnold Press 25x13
single arm tricep push down 40x20
db curl 25x12

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/drfAWCL


----------



## eazy (Nov 26, 2022)

11/26/2022 JP FB C

incline bench 175x10
seated db press 60x10
dip  +45x8
chest supported row 140x9
fly 35x12
single arm tricep push down 40x20
barbell curl 50x15
db rdl 60x17
Leg press 200x5
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

2-mile walk 



https://imgur.com/gueSZqy


----------



## eazy (Nov 27, 2022)

11/27/2022 JP FB D

rdl 250x10
squat 490x1, 550x0, 350x10
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
Push-Up 102
fly 25x12
dip +45 x 12
ntrl pullups +45 x 9
One-Arm Cable Raise 25x13
single arm tricep push down 40x26
one arm cable curl 25x15

2-mile walk


----------



## eazy (Nov 28, 2022)

squat 550x0

walked out 580. walked it right back.

walked out 550, started the descent got to a quarter, called it.



https://imgur.com/SbRsX6w


back training 12/5/2022

begin PSMF 11/28-12/24, 12/26-2/28

bw 246lbs

goal 203lbs 3/1/2023


----------



## Yano (Nov 28, 2022)

eazy said:


> squat 550x0
> 
> walked out 580. walked it right back.
> 
> ...


Nice attempt man , ive hit 550 off the box but not comp form so far. You're damn close for sure


----------



## eazy (Nov 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice attempt man , ive hit 550 off the box but not comp form so far. You're damn close for sure


I should have waited a few days I can be impatient it was too close to the 500x5

My one RM is 565.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 28, 2022)

My man!! Almost under 200 and maintaining the strength of a fucking Rhino. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Nov 28, 2022)

....


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 28, 2022)

eazy said:


> ....



Shit my bad bro. I misread the weight and goal weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Nov 29, 2022)

11/29

3-mile walk 

food for 11/28
carbs 200, fat 91, protein 80, calories 1939

bw 244lbs


----------



## eazy (Nov 30, 2022)

11/30

3-mile walk 

food for 11/29
carbs 149, fat 66, protein 314

bw 243lbs


----------



## Reader591 (Nov 30, 2022)

Nice work! 84 hour fast is pretty dang good.  When you fast, why do You stop it? For me, it tends to be after 2-3 nights I can’t sleep, I’m wired awake. I’ve never gone longer than 72 hours because of this, even though I feel fantastic on it. Weaker, but I’m still say 80-85% on strength, just can’t handle volume. Was wondering how you did.


----------



## eazy (Nov 30, 2022)

....


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 30, 2022)

eazy said:


> 11/23/2022 JP FB D
> 
> rdl 250x10
> squat 420x1, 500x1, 420x7
> ...


You squatted 500 on the SSB near the end of an 84 hour fast?  Holy shit dude.


----------



## eazy (Nov 30, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Holy shit dude.



I am most proud of the 500x5 on 11/25.

If you had told the guy on the left who walked into the rack at the Y backward and was just starting to try to figure out how to squat, this is would happen one day, I wouldn't have believed it.



https://imgur.com/aYse7Vo


----------



## Reader591 (Nov 30, 2022)

eazy said:


> I am most proud of the 500x5 on 11/25.
> 
> If you had told the guy on the left who walked into the rack at the Y backward and was just starting to try to figure out how to squat, this is would happen one day, I wouldn't have believed it.
> 
> ...


Amazing man. You guys got me wanting to start my own log.


----------



## eazy (Nov 30, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Amazing man. You guys got me wanting to start my own log.



you should


----------



## Cornholio (Nov 30, 2022)

eazy said:


> I am most proud of the 500x5 on 11/25.
> 
> If you had told the guy on the left who walked into the rack at the Y backward and was just starting to try to figure out how to squat, this is would happen one day, I wouldn't have believed it.
> 
> ...


That is very inspirational! How long ago was that?
You've come a long way, bro!


----------



## eazy (Nov 30, 2022)

Cornholio said:


> That is very inspirational! How long ago was that?
> You've come a long way, bro!



I started with the stronglifts 5x5 app in 11/2015. I'd never lifted weights before. Since then I have trained at least 3x per week. I may have regained weight, but never stopped training.

This last year is the longest I've kept the weight off, and the leanest I'd ever been.



https://imgur.com/7U9FKXt


----------



## eazy (Dec 1, 2022)

12/1

3-mile walk 

food for 11/30
carbs 116, fat 66, protein 330

bw 244lbs


----------



## eazy (Dec 2, 2022)

12/2

3-mile walk 

food for 12/1
carbs 127, fat 80, protein 343

bw 244lbs


----------



## eazy (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## eazy (Dec 3, 2022)

12/3/2022 JP FB A

Barbell Flat Bench Press 270x19
ohp 200x3
cable push-down bar 50x15
barbell row 250x17
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 25x15
single arm tricep push down 45x10
cable curl 50x15
leg curl 45x20
leg press 470x16
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

3-mile walk 

food for 12/2
carbs 103, fat 63, protein 306

bw 243lbs


----------



## eazy (Dec 4, 2022)

12/4/2022  JP FB B

rdl 250x10
squat 420x7, 350x20
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10
db bench 60x15
seated Barbell Press 145x7
cable Overhead Triceps Extension 40x10
db row 90x10
Seated Arnold Press 25x12
single arm tricep push down 45x20
db curl 25x10

3-mile walk 

food for 12/3
carbs 200, fat 132, protein 423

bw 243lbs


----------



## eazy (Dec 5, 2022)

3-mile walk 

food for 12/4
carbs 200, fat 132, protein 423

bw 243lbs


----------



## eazy (Dec 5, 2022)

12/5/2022 upper

incline bench 175x22
seated db press 60x10
dip  +45x12
chest supported row 180x13
cable fly 35x15
single arm tricep push down 45x20
barbell curl 50x15


----------



## eazy (Dec 6, 2022)

12/6/2022 lower

db rdl 90x20
Leg press 200x11
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

3-mile walk 

food for 12/5
carbs 217, fat 86, protein 466

bw 241lbs


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2022)

12/7/2022 upper light b

Push-Up 109
cable fly 25x13
dip +45 x 10
ntrl pullups +45 x 10
One-Arm Cable Raise 25x12
lat pull down 50x19
single arm tricep push down 50x10
one arm cable curl 25x15

3-mile walk 

food for 12/6
carbs 183, fat 90, protein 415

bw 242lbs


----------



## eazy (Dec 8, 2022)

12/8/2022 lower heavy c

rdl 250x10
squat 420x16
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10

3-mile walk 

food for 12/7
carbs 2, fat 8, protein 424

bw 242lbs


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 8, 2022)

How is everything going man? How are you feeling about the program this far into it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Dec 8, 2022)

eazy said:


> squat 420x16


Nice fucking work.


----------



## Yano (Dec 8, 2022)

420x16 .. for me thats bong hits ..  crazy work man


----------



## eazy (Dec 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How is everything going man?


sad to have to stop eating so much again. eating turns into great training sessions. If I want to be lean, that's what it takes.



IronSoul said:


> How are you feeling about the program this far into it?


I quit it. Just this week.

I prefer to train every day, 

It was getting too hard to squat in the 4's for reps and bench in the 3's for reps, then ohp along with all the other movements day in day out. I lowered the weight but that seemed dumb, boring, not productive.

the program is better suited for a gym where there are machines to choose from to do the movements.

for now I broke up the routine into upper and lower, I'll see how that goes for a while.


----------



## eazy (Dec 8, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Nice fucking work.





Yano said:


> 420x16 .. for me thats bong hits ..  crazy work man
> View attachment 32791




this will be the third time I miss getting to 20.

guess I get to try again next week


----------



## eazy (Dec 9, 2022)

12/9/2022 upper heavy c

Barbell Flat Bench Press 230x16 w/ss
ohp 170x7
cable push-down bar 50x13
barbell row 255x9
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 25x22
single arm tricep push down 50x12
lat pull down 50x25
seated cable row 50x18

3-mile walk 

food for 12/8
carbs 0, fat 1, protein 220

bw 241lbs



https://imgur.com/0DHVU3e


----------



## eazy (Dec 10, 2022)

12/10/2022 lower light d

leg curl 45x20
leg press 220x26
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

3-mile walk 

food for 12/9
carbs 0, fat 0, protein 200

bw 241lbs


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 10, 2022)

0 carbs and 0 fat? It's truly impressive you're able to perform at this level without one or the other.


----------



## eazy (Dec 10, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> without one or the other.


I ate them in advance. They are stored on my stomach and thighs.

I'm using them now.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 10, 2022)

eazy said:


> I ate them in advance. They are stored on my stomach and thighs.
> 
> I'm using them now.


How long can you go based off that without eating more?


----------



## eazy (Dec 10, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> How long can you go


I've eaten 800 calories for 8 weeks.

I've eaten 1200 calories for a year.


----------



## PZT (Dec 10, 2022)

eazy said:


> I've eaten 800 calories for 8 weeks.
> 
> I've eaten 1200 calories for a year.


This is blasphemy lol


----------



## eazy (Dec 11, 2022)

12/11/2022  upper light d

db bench 90x12
seated Barbell Press 145x11
cable Overhead Triceps Extension 45x10
db row 90x13
Seated Arnold Press 25x16
seated cable row 50x30
single arm tricep push down 45x10
lat pull down 90x21
db curl 25x10

3-mile walk 

food for 12/10
carbs 0, fat 0, protein 200

bw 242lbs



https://imgur.com/toQvpIG


----------



## eazy (Dec 11, 2022)

one down, four to go. (300g egg white)


----------



## Send0 (Dec 11, 2022)

eazy said:


> one down, four to go. (300g egg white)
> 
> View attachment 32912
> 
> ...


You ever try making protein pancakes from scratch?

32g Zero carb Whey isolate
1 cup egg white
1 teaspoon guar gum.
Add Splenda according to your taste buds (I like 4 teaspoons)

Blend, pour into pan... Tasty desert or breakfast. Scale up or down as necessary.


----------



## eazy (Dec 11, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You ever try making protein pancakes from scratch?
> 
> 32g Zero carb Whey isolate
> 1 cup egg white
> ...


I used to make things like that. 

Now egg whites, hot sauce and call it a day   

little frying pan four minutes on level 4 on the stove with a lid. I don't even stand there anymore timer on phone. 

used to scramble them, to lazy for that now


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 11, 2022)

eazy said:


> I used to make things like that.
> 
> Now egg whites, hot sauce and call it a day
> 
> ...


I can relate. I remember when I used to cook my eggs….. too lazy now……😄. That’s how I started drinking black coffee before I even cared about how I ate, I was too lazy to put sugar and creamer in. Now I live black coffee


----------



## quackattack (Dec 11, 2022)

eazy said:


> one down, four to go. (300g egg white)
> 
> View attachment 32912
> 
> ...


Drinking them has to be less gross than that.


----------



## eazy (Dec 11, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Drinking them has to be less gross than that.



You don't like eggs?

There is a debate about the bioavailability of the protein in cooked eggs.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 12, 2022)

eazy said:


> You don't like eggs?
> 
> There is a debate about the bioavailability of the protein in cooked eggs.


I love eggs but can’t do cooked egg whites. I drink egg whites with a scoop of protein first thing in the morning and right before bed. I’ve looked into the bioavailaiblity thing and got the sense it want definitive. I could be wrong though


----------



## Send0 (Dec 12, 2022)

quackattack said:


> I love eggs but can’t do cooked egg whites. I drink egg whites with a scoop of protein first thing in the morning and right before bed. I’ve looked into the bioavailaiblity thing and got the sense it want definitive. I could be wrong though


It's definitive. Raw egg whites have 50% bioavailability, where as cooked egg whites has about 90% bioavailability. This isn't much different from other sources of food; cooking makes many of them more bioavailable. 

Now what the research is incomplete on is if liquid egg whites so have reduced bioavailability compared to raw.... or if the pasteurization process is enough to make it more bioavailable. To my knowledge there is no research on that... however I'd wager it probably is still much lower than cooked egg whites.

In addition; raw egg whites have certain proteins in them that will bind iron and vitamin B. This is not as big of a deal if your meal does not contain those micronutrients, or you are not concerned with being able to absorb them for some reason.

I'm not advocating against raw egg whites. Just passing along info.


----------



## eazy (Dec 12, 2022)

12/12/2022  lower heavy a

rdl 255x10
squat 425x5, 450x2, 350x10
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10

3-mile walk 

food for 12/11
carbs 0, fat 0, protein 200

bw 241lbs



https://imgur.com/QSynTy5


----------



## eazy (Dec 13, 2022)

12/13/2022 upper heavy a

incline bench 195x11
seated db press 60x11
dip  +90x5
chest supported row 185x10
cable fly 25x10
lat pull down 115x10
single arm tricep push down 25x15
seated cable row 70x15
cable curl 50x15

3-mile walk 

food for 12/12
carbs 0, fat 14, protein 210

bw 242lbs



https://imgur.com/qSxiuf7


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 13, 2022)

Good shit Eazy. You keep me motivated brother. Every time I want to eat some bullshit, I think about how dedicated you have been this entire time. Then I choke on rice again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Dec 14, 2022)

12/14/2022 lower light b

db rdl 90x12
trap bar dl 420x8, 510x3
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

3-mile walk 

food for 12/13
carbs 0, fat 0, protein 0

bw 241lbs



https://imgur.com/Qs92TSw


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 14, 2022)

All that strength while fasting? 😮


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 14, 2022)

Yeah eazy is just a fucking beast. Definitely someone I look up to.


----------



## eazy (Dec 14, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> strength while fasting


the dew of a single Ginko leaf and universe juice


----------



## eazy (Dec 15, 2022)

12/15/2022 upper light b

Push-Up 103
cable fly 20x10
dip +45 x 7
ntrl pullups +45 x 8
One-Arm Cable Raise 20x10
lat pull down 110x14
single arm tricep push down 40x15
seated cable row 85x15
one arm cable curl 25x15

3-mile walk 

food for 12/14
carbs 0, fat 0, protein 200

bw 242lbs



https://imgur.com/sICTaOF


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> All that strength while fasting?



Lol right? Eazy is a mutant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 15, 2022)

eazy said:


> 12/15/2022 upper light b
> 
> Push-Up 103
> cable fly 20x10
> ...


Dang one single set of 103 push ups?


----------



## eazy (Dec 15, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Dang one single set of 103 push ups?


Yes


----------



## eazy (Dec 16, 2022)

12/16/2022 lower heavy c

rdl 260x8
squat 425x6
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10

3-mile walk 

food for 12/15
carbs 0, fat 0, protein 200

bw 240lbs


----------



## eazy (Dec 19, 2022)

Traded the shed for the living room.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 19, 2022)

eazy said:


> Traded the shed for the living room.
> 
> View attachment 33134


Are you not married? Or do you just run the joint like that? Bigger man than me for sure, but I used to work on parts off my truck in the house when my wife would complain about me not spending time with her. So, I’ll rebuild my alternator and starter on the couch hun, marriage is about compromise right? Haha


----------



## eazy (Dec 19, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Are you not married?


I am married. 

When my kids were little we fixed bikes in the kitchen.

I have continued to take over her space to this day.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 19, 2022)

Eazy is truly the master of his domain


----------



## eazy (Dec 19, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> master of his domain



at any given time my wife has between 12-25 Boerboels. If I do not claim a space and start putting things there, soon there will be a dog or something related to a dog there.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 19, 2022)

Clearly. I want to be even more like him now.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 19, 2022)

eazy said:


> I am married.
> 
> When my kids were little we fixed bikes in the kitchen.
> 
> ...


While I haven’t hit weight room in the living room status yet, I have done a few things in my time. Last one was reupholster one of my pick up trucks seats in the living room. Reupholstered, added heated seats, fixed lumbar, was courteous and took the seat from outside to weld up a few broken spots. But it turned out good, and had family time still haha.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 19, 2022)

I also talked my wife into letting us keep our deep freeze in our closet; instead of the garage cause that’s where my gym was and where I park my truck when not working out.


----------



## eazy (Dec 19, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> deep freeze in our closet;


mine is on the back porch outside


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 19, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> deep freeze in our closet



Do you even Dahmer, bro?


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 19, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Do you even Dahmer, bro?


Causally looking at metal trash can in the corner…….


----------



## eazy (Dec 20, 2022)

12/19/2022 upper heavy c

Barbell Flat Bench Press 235x13 w/ss
ohp 175x5
cable push-down bar 50x15
barbell row 260x9
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 25x20
single arm tricep push down 25x20
lat pull down 115x10
seated cable row 90x12

3-mile walk 

food for 12/18
carbs 0, fat 25, protein 230

bw 244lbs



https://imgur.com/odWs4xb


----------



## eazy (Dec 20, 2022)

12/20/2022 lower light d

leg curl 45x20
squat 450x1, 420x7
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

3-mile walk 

food for 12/19
carbs 0, fat 25, protein 230

bw 243lbs



https://imgur.com/JexarPN


----------



## eazy (Dec 21, 2022)

12/21/2022  upper light d

db bench 90x10
seated Barbell Press 150x5
cable Overhead Triceps Extension 45x10
db row 90x12
Seated Arnold Press 25x12
seated cable row 90x10
single arm tricep push down 35x15
lat pull down 90x10
db curl 25x10

3-mile walk 

food for 12/20
carbs 0, fat 10, protein 226

bw 244lbs


----------



## eazy (Dec 22, 2022)

12/22/2022  lower heavy a

rdl 260x10
squat 430x3, 480x3
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x10

3-mile walk 

food for 12/21
carbs 0, fat 0, protein 200

bw 241lbs



https://imgur.com/NGYCcnd


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 22, 2022)

Impressive lifts, especially considering you're on 0 carbs and fats. How hungry do you feel on days with those stats?


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 22, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Impressive lifts, especially considering you're on 0 carbs and fats. How hungry do you feel on days with those stats?


you’d be suprised once you get used to fasting what you can do, and not be really
Hungry either. For mePersonally, as long as Volume isn’t too high I’m good. But eazy is also just a monster haha.


----------



## eazy (Dec 22, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> How hungry do you feel


I'm never hungry.

It's almost 9am here, I've already had 90 ounces of water and 300 grams of egg whites. I feel bloated and full.

I challenge you to drink 2 gallons of water and eat 1500 grams of egg whites over the course of a day. Or 2-2.5 lbs of lean meat ---- 99% turkey, chicken breast. 

You will be full.


----------



## eazy (Dec 22, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> not be really
> Hungry


for me hunger is more a function of habit (in front of a screen feed your face), boredom or thirst.

I can miss a few meals, I won't die.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 22, 2022)

eazy said:


> I'm never hungry.
> 
> It's almost 9am here, I've already had 90 ounces of water and 300 grams of egg whites. I feel bloated and full.
> 
> ...


And you appreciate ANY flavor change. Mexican tonight? MexiCan seasoned chicken. Chinese? Chinese seasoned chicken hahaha.


----------



## eazy (Dec 22, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Impressive lifts


well the 430 set was supposed to be 6-9 reps. wasn't there today.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 22, 2022)

eazy said:


> I'm never hungry.
> 
> It's almost 9am here, I've already had 90 ounces of water and 300 grams of egg whites. I feel bloated and full.
> 
> ...


That's truly hardcore.

I was eyeing some 99% lean ground turkey at the store the other day. It's expensive but has great stats. Now that I hear it from you, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 22, 2022)

eazy said:


> well the 430 set was supposed to be 6-9 reps. wasn't there today.


Do you notice a hit in the volume you can do when fasted or low calorie? But absolute strength is about 90-95% there for say a 1 RM? High volume destroys me in a low calorie state or a fast.


----------



## eazy (Dec 22, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Do you notice a hit in the volume you can do when fasted or low calorie?


No. 

I'm 49 years old and lazy. 

The slightest little feeling of discomfort/mis-groove I rack the weight.


----------



## eazy (Dec 23, 2022)

12/23/2022 upper heavy a

incline bench 200x15 w/ss
seated db press 60x9
dip  bw x 22 w/ss
chest supported row 190x12
cable fly 25x10
lat pull down 90x18
single arm tricep push down 25x15
seated cable row 90x17
cable curl 25x14

3-mile walk 

food for 12/22
carbs 0, fat 36, protein 236

bw 242lbs



https://imgur.com/C4zGdX9


----------



## eazy (Dec 24, 2022)

@Diesel59 






						Freaks food thread.. What are you eating?
					

Scrambled eggs with cheddar and cilantro. Refried beans with opinions, garlic, tomatoes and chipotle chilies and green salsa. Corn bread, corn tortillas. And off camera 1.5 cups of lightly cooked mixed veggies.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




do you cook with a thermometer? 

asking because it needs to get to 160 and out of the pan. will hit the last 5 degrees resting.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 24, 2022)

I usually use a thermometer for chicken breasts and steaks but I've never used one for ground meats. But I'll try that next time. Thanks for that advice. I think I did overcook it.


----------



## eazy (Dec 24, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> I usually use a thermometer for chicken breasts and steaks but I've never used one for ground meats. But I'll try that next time. Thanks for that advice. I think I did overcook it.


gets dry fast


----------



## eazy (Dec 24, 2022)

12/24/2022 lower light b

db rdl 90x12
trap bar dl 510x4, 420x13
leg extension 50x15
standing calf raise 50
cable ab crunch 20x25

3-mile walk 

food for 12/23
carbs 0, fat 20, protein 270

bw 243lbs



https://imgur.com/9spHgNN


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 24, 2022)

Wow, 510! 😮 Really nice trap bar lift there.


----------



## eazy (Dec 24, 2022)

bask in this culinary glory


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> bask in this culinary glory
> 
> View attachment 33320


Gourmet. I bet everyone is
Over at your place for finger foods and football


----------



## eazy (Dec 25, 2022)

12/25/2022 upper light b

squat 470x1, 525x0, 330x11
Push-Up 112
cable fly 20x20
dip bw x 16 w/ss
ntrl pullups bw x 16
One-Arm Cable Raise 20x20
lat pull down 90x13
single arm tricep push down 25x20
seated cable row 90x14
one arm cable curl 25x20

3-mile walk 

food for 12/24
carbs 0, fat 7, protein 278

bw 241lbs



https://imgur.com/Z9D7Goh




https://imgur.com/bKpXLVj


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 25, 2022)

You went all out today. Awesome. And no cheat day for the holiday I see.


----------



## eazy (Dec 25, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> You went all out today.


we just met.   



Diesel59 said:


> no cheat day for the holiday


dinner with my mother later today. I made a pie to take.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> we just met.
> 
> 
> dinner with my mother later today. I made a pie to take.
> ...


You better enjoy your one day bulk to break up your cut….. lol. That pie looks amazing, I hope you enjoy your Christmas with your family and have a good time!


----------



## eazy (Dec 25, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> have a good time!


thank you. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> we just met.


😂😂



eazy said:


> dinner with my mother later today. I made a pie to take.
> 
> View attachment 33356


What kind of pie is that? Looks really good.


----------



## PZT (Dec 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> bask in this culinary glory
> 
> View attachment 33320


That is going to give me nightmares


----------



## eazy (Dec 25, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> 😂😂
> 
> 
> What kind of pie is that? Looks really good.



Deep-Dish Snickers Pie​








						Recipes and Global Dishes | Food Network UK
					

Recipes




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## eazy (Dec 25, 2022)

PZT said:


> That is going to give me nightmares


I added more seasoning today. enjoy.


----------



## PZT (Dec 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> I added more seasoning today. enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 33358


Pushing the limits Eazy!!!!!!


----------



## eazy (Dec 26, 2022)

12/26/2022 lower heavy c

standing cable pull through 90x10
squat 450x2, 350x9
leg extension 50x10
standing calf raise 50
roman chair 45x7

3-mile walk 

food for 12/25
carbs 142, fat 109, protein 306

bw 245lbs



https://imgur.com/hHCveVj


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2022)

you know what time it is.

egg time.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> you know what time it is.
> 
> egg time.
> 
> ...


I'm sad everytime I see this 😂.

Fuckin Spartan over there.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> you know what time it is.
> 
> egg time.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, what flavors today?


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Oh boy, what flavors today?


same. salt, pepper.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> same. salt, pepper.


Gotta at least switch up the seasoning here and there haha


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2022)

12/27/2022 upper heavy c

Barbell Flat Bench Press 240x15 w/ss
ohp 180x5
cable push-down bar 50x13
barbell row 265x10
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises 25x20
single arm tricep push down 25x20
lat pull down 90x20
seated cable row 90x20

3-mile walk 

food for 12/26
carbs 39, fat 26, protein 212

bw 244lbs



https://imgur.com/ZuX9aOJ


----------



## eazy (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## PZT (Dec 30, 2022)

From them gawddamn egg whites I hope


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm about to buy some egg whites and cook them the same way you do. Maybe I'll add one egg in there for my mental sanity.


----------

